# Likes and Dislikes List for the 2019 Big Reaper



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

I am doing a Fortune Teller theme and party this year. I need anything along those lines.

Items for fortune teller costume. Silver bracelets, rings, large hoop earrings, gypsy scarves, anything purple or black for the costume. Gypsy/fortune teller style garments.

I collect tarot cards and crystal balls

Crystal ball stands

Cauldrons - I don’t need plastic

Fortune teller, Seer, or palm reader wall art or signs

vintage white ghost 

Palmistry Hand

Witch wall art/signs

Occult and VooDoo items

Smudge sticks

Halloween and fall candles, especially pillar or jar candles - no candles that smell like food please (pumpkin spice is okay but not pumpkin pie or pumpkin waffles, that type of thing)

Black, dark orange or purple taper candles

I’m Into gothic. Gothic candle holders or other items

I love Edgar Allen Poe and the Raven

Creepy, atmospheric music - I do already have all of Midnight Syndicate’s music

Gargoyles

Classic horror movie or monster posters

I love witch related wall art but don’t have room to display knick-knacks. Please, nothing cute or whimsical

Raven or crow related wall art

I like vintage style Halloween including Biestle reproductions. Especially the witches. 

Evil clowns

Vintage carnival stuff including wall art or posters - Creepy is icing on the cake

Beeswax candles or blackened beeswax tombstone angel, tombstone skull or witch

I love unusual and unique Halloween items. Secondhand will be appreciated or anything you no longer need. I love thrift store finds.

Dislikes ~

I have no children and won’t use anything cute or whimsical. Also please no food items.

I really dislike and won’t use any of the following:
Cute
Glitter
Spiders, insects, rats, mice or bugs
Potion bottles and spell books - I have too many already
I don’t get into plastic - used items are better than throw away plastic from a Dollar Store
Food or candy
Candles that smell like bakery and/or sweets
Pumpkins or Funkins
Halloween ornaments - I really, really dislike these a lot!
Canvas art that lights up
Disney
Nightmare Before Christmas
Wreaths
Fairy stuff
Books
Movies


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

I am doing a 'wrong turn/ jeepers creepers/ farmageddon' style farm haunt this year, so absolutely anything towards that would be really appreciated. I love home made and quirky.
This could either go in a butcher's style direction if you like gore, or if you are a sensitive reaper, pumpkins, burlap and scarecrow accessories would be loved. I'm doing a hunting room with a few human head trophies, but if you're feeling crafty, an animal hybrid mounted bust would be amazing! I know it's a big ask.. but I'm just putting it out there! I love to see how creative people get, but absolutely no pressure. 

Apart from that, I always love:

Skulls and bones, animal and human.
Pumpkins, especially the pumpkin rot menacing looking home made ones
Witchy items, tarot cards, tarot cloths, crystal balls and holders, witch bottles
Voodoo items like shrunken heads, beads, bones, stones, staffs, smudge sticks
Candles are always great.. I like seasonal bakery scents especially

Things I don't really have space/need for

Ornaments and miniatures, Cute
Carnival clowns.. I over did this and have way too much in this theme
Too much glitter.. a little goes a long way!
Ouija boards.. I have too many

If you need any inspiration, please check out my halloween boards on Pinterest. I will be very grateful for anything you send me. I'm based in the UK, so if you are from another part of the world, please feel free to include anything from your area.. I would love that. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## BR1MSTON3 (Jul 31, 2010)

First, to my Secret Reaper, Thank You, I already love it!

I will always take *Ravens and Crows* of all shapes and sizes. They can be folk art, candle holders, stuffed for the house and yard, any and all things Ravens. I would really love one with movement, but know that can expensive so I am happy with anything Raven related

I need black cat stuff. I could really use some silhouettes for out in my cemetery. The cats, like the ravens, can be all shapes and sizes. *Vintage black cat* art would be cool (it doesn’t have to be old, just the look of the old)

For the yard I would like old and creepy looking. Cool scarecrows and cats and bats and ravens. I like setting a scene, not always straight in your face

ANYTHING vintage and folk art style Halloween would be fantastic

I will always take wands. I have quite a bit of potions and spell books, but can use more *wands* so those are good

I love old *Lanterns* and will take them in any shape or size as well!

I am from the North originally, but after retiring from the Military, ended up in the South. I miss fall. Fall related items such as leaves are ok as well. I am a fan of *Robert Frost*, so anything related to his poetry is good,

I am not into blood, gore or glitter. For me, the hidden in the shadows is much scarier than in your face. I am not into the horror guys such as Freddy or Michael. I also do not like anything zombie related. Too me it is overdone.

I really am not looking for anything specific as I have received a lot and am grateful for whatever I receive so please do not worry as it is all wonderful. *Thank you* 

Secret Reaper Pinterest Page


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

I have a large and growing Halloween tree so I would like ornaments. Don't have to be "ornaments" at all, can be any Halloween themed knick-knack that I can stick a wire hanger on. Keychains, toys, candy dispensers, dolls, anything Halloweeny that is, say, 2 inch to 4 inch tall. A handful of those and I be a happy camper. Cheap is fine. When I make my first million bucks I'll buy all those fancy glass ornaments, until then it's more fun improvising.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I need to sit down and make my list ...


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Well of course, as Reaper Guardian, I HAVE to play!

Might find some ideas here: https://www.pinterest.com/jerrythehammer/ Yeah, I know, I have to work on it...

Don't really have a theme this year. Or last year. Or next year... We live in the woods, get no ToTs, so all of our decorating is just for us. 

*LIKES*

*Witches!* Yes, yes, I know..."what about witches???" The answer to that is "Yes" - I collect Witches, and witchcraft related "stuff", so if it's Witchy I'm probably gonna like it.
*Vintage* Some have had trouble with this one, so if it helps, when I say "vintage" I mean this style:http://www.vintagehalloween.com/ Please note, I'm asking for vintage _style, _not actual vintage items. There are a lot of great reproductions out there that are a whole lot more reasonable.
*Day of the Dead *This is something I'm becoming more serious about. Maybe it's because of the recent spikes in deaths among family and friends, I don't know. Sugar skulls are the obvious, and always welcome, but Catarinas, anything for an Offrenda, Santa Muerta....
*Nightmare Before Christmas and Corpse Bride*
*Fantastic Beasts and Where to Find Them* My Halloween season starts at the end of September with Staunton, VA's Queen City Mischief and Magic event (you should go! It's fun!). I "do" a Fantastic Beasts-era (1927ish) American Auror impression at this event. Something for that would be great. Come to think of it, if you find (or make!) and American (MACUSA) Auror badge, that would be amazing! But really, anything related to the movies, or the time period (think speakeasies, gangsters, the whole bit,) I'm going to love it.

Oh, if it helps, my house at Ilvermorny (only the BEST wizarding school in the world) - Pukwudgie.
*DISLIKES/DON'T NEEDS*

*Anything even hinting at dead kids*. This includes zombie babies
*Gore, blood, guts*
*Clowns.* I like clowns. Mrs. Auditor does _not_. I like Mrs. Auditor, and want her to stay Mrs. Auditor, so...no clowns please
*Ouija*
*Voodoo* The more I learn about Vodou, the less I can do "Hollywood" voodoo. Just a personal thing, not judging anyone else.
*Potion bottles* have more than I can use.
*Harry Potter* I know, it's weird but while I'm obviously part of the Fantastic Beasts fandom, just not as into Harry Potter. That being said, The Deduction is a dyed in the wool Potterhead (she's a Ravenclaw) so if something from Hogwarts falls into the box, she'll get it 
And, in closing...THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

I don't really have a theme for this year anymore. It's my 10 year anniversary of my
Yard Haunt. I was was going to do a static carnevil theme but they money I saved for that 
went to my new car when mine went. I'm not sure what I'm doing this year but I want to 
go big.

My Likes: 
Witches
Spell books 
Potion bottles
Books (witchcraft/wicca related)
Broom sticks 
Witchy looking capes
Witch/witch related wall signs/pictures
Skulls
Bones
Skeletons 
Gore
Severed heads/body parts/organs
Ghosts
Creepy flowers
Creepy dolls
Zombie babies
Halloween/witch related wreathes 
Tombstones 
Spiders (bigger the better) 
Candles(flameless only)
Creepy/halloween candle holder
Masks (scary/creepy/male/female/witch/clown/demon/ect..)
Costumes (witch/zombie/clown)
Black curtains
Groundbreakers
Strands of lights (orange/purple/green)
Witch themed figurines
Horror movies (chucky is my favorite/freddy/jason/michael)
Supernatural(Dean girl)
Outdoor jack o' laterans 
Blow molds
Halloween icicle lights 
Hanging props (scarecrow/witch/clown/zombie)
Tarot cards 
Crystal ball
Vampires

Diskikes:
Glitter
Disney
Anything cutesy 
Real candles
Nightmare before Christmas (I like it but I'm not a big fan)


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

My list below - really really looking forward to this - I think this is all I can think of for now 

No particular theme, nor a party planned just for personal enjoyment for our home 
_(One extra tho - if I'm matched with someone from the States I would love a little item of Bullseye the Target Store mascot - but that's not a necessity )_

*LOVES*
Anything with the word *Spooky* on
Pumpkins / Jack o Lanterns - pics, cards, ornaments, decorations, etc (cute or scary)
Bats - anything bat related
Colours - orange, black white & purple
Tim Burton - mainly Frankenweenie and Zero
Cute / whimsical ghosts, pumpkins, cats, bats
Glitters, sparkles, sequins, confetti 
Vintage signs, stickers, papers, decorations 
Imps, pixies, goblins, elves, gremlins, gargoyles
Eerie landscapes / houses / castles / graveyards / Cemeteries


*LIKES*
Skulls
Skeletons
Day of the Dead
Cauldrons
Coffins
Vampires
Spiders / cobwebs
Crows / birds


*DISLIKES*
Zombies 
Slasher horror movie characters (apart from Gremlins)
Witches 
Clowns / carnival 
Blood / Gore 
Mummies
Masks
Harry Potter (but Harry Potter is bonkers here in the UK!)
Pirates


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

home made, thrift stores and garage sale items are all great!
I collect witch figurines and dolls, especially the Wicked Witch of the West in all her personas, (the original , Wicked, Oz the Great and powerful, Once Upon a time) I have received so many fabulous ones from previous reapers, but can always add to my collection!!

Adult porcelain dolls, or small(6-12 inch?) porcelain dolls.
Fabric to make the dolls into characters ( witches, ghosts, fairies, Elves, gothic, steampunk, warriors, etc) ( if you can do it for Cos-play,, it can be done for a doll! LOL) Examples, Lace, Satin, Brocade, taffeta, tulle,
Thin lace and trims in all colors, especially black. If you can find a small harlequin print that would be awesome,,
Small items to accessorize the characters( crystal ball, cauldron, spell book, bow and arrows, small witch brooms, Axes, swords, etc for 20 to 27 inch dolls
Pattern for a vintage, or Victorian style dress for a 20 to 27 inch doll, or for the 6-12 inch doll
I know this is always on my list,,, but I really do plan on getting going on this, honest!

Halloween towels, pot holders, etc.
Halloween adult coloring books

I have a grave yard. any Hanging ghoul, skelly, ghost, reaper, etc would be great. ground breakers, or figures or any item you would see in a cemetery
I also have a spider area, largish spiders, webs and spider victim would be awesome!
I have started with a Halloween tree, ornaments or anything for that would be great!! 
Can't have too much creepy cloth!!


Dislikes: Gore, bloody, zombie babies, bloody dolls, Have enough potions, even though I love them! 

I want to thank my reaper in advance!!!


----------



## Shadow Panther (Apr 4, 2013)

Pinterest: https://www.pinterest.com/shadowpantherbl/

I KEEP UPDATING MY PINTEREST SO CHECK BACK NOW AND AGAIN

DISLIKES
upside down pentagrams
cute
carnival


I like tastefully gory (not sick gory)

Colors I like: Green, blue, red, purple, black, grey, burnt orange

mild glitter okay

LIKES
WEB SHOOTER-used or homemade
vines-real or fake
Bones
skeletons (human or animal-NO CAT)
cemetery items-candles, moss, owls-anything that can be used on or in a cemetery
fall looking or black flowers
spiders
Victorian/gothic items
vultures-bone or featured
Animals/Insects-bats, frogs, snakes, bugs
wigs
body parts/organs
Mad Lab- plasma ball or disk, Frankenstein mask, beakers, test tubes, specimen jars, lab equipment
Medical-embalming, medical tools, medical posters, doctors bag
urns
gargoyles
alien related-bodies, masks etc
Egyptian related
Witch- plain bottles, black cat (NO skeleton), potion bottles-eye of newt-bat wings-bones etc, witch masks, mortar and pestle, witch clothes, shoes
wall art-Halloween related
Fortune teller- zodiac material (Scorpio especially), beaded curtains (think 60’s-lol), clothes, tarot, crystal ball
unique picture frames
gothic/medieval looking items, Gothic candle holders/candelabras/chandeliers
old keys and locks
masks
music sounds-like bubbling, wolves, wind ect.
voodoo- shrunken heads, voodoo dolls, voodoo stick, foliage, tiki masks etc
old rotary phone-victorianish style
Spanish moss
door knockers
painted sign-general or themed or with "Shadow World Haunt-Haunting the world one nightmare at a time"
mini tabletop tombstones 3"-6"
ornate pic frames (Victorian or Gothic nature) 8x10 or 5x7
bone cameo's 8x10 or 5x7
mummy
coiled bottom and elongated standing cobra (like it would sit in a basket and coming out)
victorian clothing
primative stuffed black cat
animated props
ravens
fire effects
hotel related(keys, key rack, luggage)
"coffin" curtains in black, grey, red or purple
hanging spider cocoons
mantle/table clothes (lace with webs or skulls)
vintage funeral
pirate- treasure, coins
scarecrow mask
anything that can be used to decorate inside the home


anything that can be re-purposed (candle stick holders metal or wood, candle stands, old plant stands, trays, etc.) You never know what you can come up with using other things. Example I just tore apart an old lamp and am turning it into a lantern and a candlestick holder and the rest not sure yet. Metal stands, mesh trash cans anything that can be re-imagined.


I like lots of things and odd works for me too. I am not picky other than dislikes. I do a lot of shopping at Goodwill and second hand stores. I can use anything in any theme except carnival. That theme just creeps me out for some reason-lol


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Oooh, I love this time of the year! Not sure what I'm doing for Halloween this year so nothing really set in stone as far as decorations needed/wanted or themes which I guess is good because it means just have fun!

LIKES:

Realistic skulls and bones.
Ravens
Bats
Gothic Damask
Classical Gothic
Think Martha Stewart embraces the dark side...
Victorian Gothic
Voodoo
Gore but not cartoony gore. I like the things that bring the cops to the yard and end up as footnotes in psych evals.
Classy sparkle and glitter
Ghosts
Blacklight blue and white
Silver
Purple
Black
Fuschia


DISLIKE:
Cute
Folksy
"Primitive"
Cartoon
Zombies (I work with them, sort of over them...)
Vampires (especially sparkly ones)
Werewolves
Dogs who claim to be werewolves but are really just shape shifters (Jacob, I'm looking at you)
Teeny bopper sparkle and glitter
Google eyes
Christine McConnell – not that I don’t like her, it’s just I’ve already got her book. ?
I am the author of the food website “The Necro Nom-Nom-Nomicon” and you can get a solid feel for who I am and what I like based off of that page (as well as some fun recipes.) www.eatthedead.com
Anyway, they said to make this detailed, so hope this helps!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Woohoo! Lucky post #13

I’ve been on a mission to organize and eliminate a lot of stuff in my house, so trying to be practical with my list this year.

My daughter is four and absolutely loves Minnie and Mickey Mouse. From stuffed animals, small toys, ornaments and clothing (5T and up), she loves it all!

I sew and quilt and would absolutely love Halloween themed fabrics! 100% cotton is what I mostly use and skulls and creepy pumpkins are my favorites.

I am just getting back into paper mache after taking quite some time off due to a shoulder injury. I can always use supplies such as twisted raffia, styrofoam balls of any shape or size (used and not cosmetically pretty are fine), acrylic paints in Halloween colors (I use a tremendous amount of black and orange), masking tape (the .97 cent 3/4” Duck brand rolls at Walmart are awesome), realistic eyes (human or animal), hot glue sticks, scraps of rope or burlap and anything else that can be incorporated into creepy creations.

Glue sticks - either miniature or standard. Would seriously love black, blood red or glow-in-the-dark but regular is fine too.

Skulls - I love skulls of all kinds—the creepier the better!

Ornaments for our Halloween tree - I like odd and creepy though something Minnie Mouse for the kiddo is fine.

LED string lights in orange, purple or green. Battery powered and fairy lights are okay too. Can always use battery powered tea lights too.

Realistic LED candles

I’ve come to the conclusion that I’ll never be able to afford a large Halloween village, so I plan on making my own on approximately the same scale as the Lemax ones. I can use accessories such as small pumpkins, figurines, trees, tombstones, coffins, etc to compliment my growing village. The house in my avatar is currently under construction and should be finished soon.

Pumpkins and jack-o-lanterns - the creepier the better!

Gargoyles - I love them but have very few

Halloween t-shirts for me (2X or bigger as I like them roomy) or for my daughter (5T and up). Thrifted and used are fine as I’m a thrift store junkie too!

Vintage style blowmolds - I have a small collection of pumpkins but always looking to add more.

Wax melts - love vanilla and pumpkin scented. Just no strong cinnamon scents as they make my allergies go haywire

Mini tombstones - I have a collection of the DT resin stones and always looking to add more

Skeleton animals - any are awesome though I’d love a few more bats

Handmade/Homemade is awesome! I love getting something unique! If you do paper mache I’d love to have something from a fellow artist.

Thrifted and/or used is fine!

My daughter loves Reese’s Pieces!

Foam wig heads or mannequin heads

Tea - I love hot tea in the fall and winter! Pumpkin spice, orange and apple cinnamon are my favorites

My daughter still loves playing with Fisher Price Little People and a Halloween themed figure would be awesome!

Creepy Cloth - can you ever have too much? I have two large windows in my house and am considering replacing the curtains with creepy cloth this year.

I love weird and creepy things. If you can imagine it being at home in the Addams Family house, then it would be great!

Teeth - real or fake, animal or human. I’ll either use these in specimen bottles or incorporate them into new creations.

Halloween themed socks for the kiddo. She currently wears a kids size 10.


Don’t like or need:

Cobwebs - have a tote full! Of course if it were a cool color like toxic green it would be okay. 
Glitter - don’t really care for it
NBC
Cutesy except for blowmolds
Dead babies
Music - I have lots but a custom mix from my reaper would be awesome!
Anything with a strong cinnamon scent
Movies - We have several though I would enjoy Halloween and home haunt documentaries

Candy corn
Clowns
Plastic bugs and spiders - I have too many now
Day of the Dead


We’re in the boonies and don’t get trick-or-treaters so most of my decorating is inside as I have destroyer cats lurking outside. We attend a community party that is mostly for the kids and always try to attend the local haunted house every year. I don’t have a theme and a lot of my small stuff stays up year-round. I plan on putting up my large black tree this year and am really sparse on decorations.

As for shopping, we don’t have as much selection as some of you. We have Dollar Tree, CVS, Rite Aid, Family Dollar, Dollar General, and Walmart, which mostly just has costumes. So if you see something really awesome that you think I’d like then go for it!

I updated my Secret Reaper Pinterest board if you need ideas https://www.pinterest.com/cowrun2/secret-reaper-2019/

Thanks in advance and most of all have fun!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

First let me say thank you reaper I am excited to see what you come up with. I have tried to give you a good list with lots of ideas to help you and make it a little easier for you. I like homemade or bought items. I am a Salvation Army/ goodwill lover nothing makes me happier than to go shopping there and find goodies I can use or make over J



*Gothic Mad Hatter*
I am doing a Gothic Mad Hatter party this year.
Things I could use is
Pocket watch,
Gothic looking frames
Tea set
Cake stands, or cupcake stands
Halloween plates do not have to match
A gothic looking tea cup and saucer
Gothic candle sticks or ones I can make over gothic
A Gothic altered mad hatter book would be cool
Gothic Hat or one I can make over
The little coffins the wood ones
or the ones that dollar tree had that was 3 different size with lids any size
or the dollore tree halloween book shaped gift boxes





*Haunted Mansion*
I am also decorating my cube at work with a Haunted Mansion theme
Can always use candle holders
Hitchhiking ghost lantern would be cool or welcome foolish mortal’s lantern
One of those palm statue hands
Welcome foolish mortals door mat to place in my cube door way
A Pumpkin painted or carved with the haunted mansion wall paper face.
Even some haunted mansion purple painted small pumpkins
Small tomb stones
Ravens
If you find one of the houses that lights up and give it a haunted mansion make over that would be cool also.
Would also love a hat box ghost
A sign that say Dead End prepare to Exit to the living world.
Or a sign that says Room For One More
Haunted Mansion shadow box
If you sew a haunted mansion apron would be cool get creative
I am also doing a little library so some ghost, haunted books to add to it would be fun even ones that you crate and do altered book with a haunted mansion theme
Music from the haunted mansion
Anything that would go with haunted mansion I am going all out on my cube at work

*Other ideas*


Love. Love Gothic Décor My house is just that and year around to give you an idea my kitchen cabinets have coffins on them I have bats and Halloween signs up year around, my bathroom has got bats , skulls tombstone’s and Gothic touch to it done in black and purple . My living room is done in dragons and my bed room is also done up Gothic style with chandelier’s, crosses, Gothic frames coffin cabinet.



Other Ideas
A Tea cup candle,
Candles sticks
Silver tea set for my tea cart,
Batter operated candles
Candles that smell amazing any kind but lavender, or pine
Would love a Gothic umbrella
Gothic Frames
I collect Avon Cape Cod ruby red glass that is always welcome.
Gothic necklaces are cool
I love Gothic / unique looking crosses I have all different kinds hanging on my bedroom wall always room for more.
Love skulls
Coffins
A Gothic tooth brush holder would be cool.
Gothic Hand Towels
Pretty much anything that looks Gothic lol
Black and purple or black and red are my favorite colors
Love Wax Melts, any kind but lavender, or pine
I have a fur baby she is a Kerilian Bear dog she is my baby girl.
I love the felt Gnomes would love a Halloween one
I am a huge tea drinker
Halloween mug
Here is a Pinterest page with ideas to help you
Glitter is a ok
i love halloween scrap book paper i love makig loaded enveloups and putting stickers labels al kinds of fun goodies in them

https://www.pinterest.com/sakigirl650/big-reaper-2019-ideas/




*Dislikes *
Blood or gore
Ouija boards
Dolls
Zombie anything
Not into cute or vintage Halloween
clowns


----------



## X-Pired (Sep 26, 2013)

A huge thank you to my reaper! I'm excited to see what magic we create together and the enchantment you will add to my Halloween! 

I love thrift shop finds and used items! I love haunted, dark, spooky, gothic or vintage (pre 1970). 

I don’t like cutesy or a lot of gore. My house has a dark and haunted feel to it. 

Love and/or primary needs/wishing for this Halloween:

- Candles - Pillar candles with a gothic or Halloween theme (such as a witch or whatever on it) or taper candles with a Halloween theme or in a Halloween color. I do not need votive or tea light candles. 

- Halloween or gothic candle holders or candlesticks

- Tarot art, themed items, signs or cards

- Art or tabletop pieces with a moon in the background with old trees, a witch, jack ‘o’ lantern, skeleton, cemetery, things of that nature, with the full/harvest moon as a backdrop

- Vintage inspired items. Love the vintage inspired items from places like At Home and other stores but there are none in my area so anything like that would be great.

- Evil or dark Jack O’ Lanterns

- Sam from the Trick 'R Treat movie

- Evil scarecrow

- Carnival or evil clown-themed items, wall art and masks

- Any unique thrift store item

- All Hallows’ Eve wall art, poster or sign

- Vintage inspired reproduction candy containers, lanterns, figurines, candle holders, paper mâché pieces, signs


Likes in general and/or planned future themes:

- Witches and hags - but not cute, I don't do cute. Think wicked witches! 

- Fortune teller related items

- Crystal balls and unusual stands. I do not need wooden stands. 

- Tombstone art

- Wigs for props

- Styrofoam heads

- Anything corpsed

- Gothic or spooky Halloween accent or throw pillow. If you sew and would like to make one that would be amazing. 

- Victorian or gothic items

- Gargoyles

- Anything for a funeral parlor

- Masks - witch, scarecrow, gothic, renaissance, ghosts, evil Jack ‘O Lantern or anything old school spooky, scary or creepy. 

- Thrift shop vintage hats or handbags for props. Date range from Victorian to the 1950s. Please, nothing newer. 

- Black Victorian dress for prop

- Halloween or Fall hand soap and/or soap dispenser 

- Sleepy Hollow / Headless Horseman statue figurine, art or signs

- Vintage-inspired wall art or signs

- Ghosts

- Hearses - I love the miniature hearses from Dept 56 and Spooky Town


Please, I don’t like or I don’t need the following:

- No Potion bottles (have several)

- No Spellbooks (have several)

- No Ornaments, please!

- Please, nothing cute. I don’t do cute.

- I don’t like a lot of gore. A bit of accent blood is fine (vampires or that type of thing, just not gore to be gory).

- No Glitter - please, please, no glitter!

- Skulls or skeletons. The exception is a skull-shaped candle which would be fine. I love skulls and skeletons but don’t need more unless unique or part of a piece of art or on a poster/sign.

- No Creepy crawlies including spiders, mice, rats, insects and the like

- Nothing with spiders on it

- No Spider webs

- No Aliens

- No Jewelry 

- No Nightmare Before Christmas

- No Movies and/or music

- No Window Clings or Stickers

- No Party Favors or small plastic items

- No Stickers

- No Canvas prints

- Crows and bats from Dollar Stores ( I have tons)

Thank you again in advance. I appreciate you being my Reaper!


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

(Long time listener, first time Reaper) I don't have a set theme as the haunt is just sort of the year round goth and Halloween stuff exploding into the yard.

Likes:
^*^ BATS plushy bats, bat decor, anything with bats as long as it isn't cutesy
^*^ skulls, bones, skeletons (except cat skeletons, long story). Plastic "realistic" skulls and bones of any kind are always useful
^*^ kitchen stuff. I have my kitchen Halloween year round and especially things like spatulas, serving implements, and cutting boards are things I actually use daily (not cookie cutters though I have plenty of those)
^*^ did I mention bats? I really like bats.
^*^ glitter is OK usually. I especially like black glitter stuff. Glitter spiders, and Halloween ting, (ting is any of that non flower stuff you find in the floral section that is supposed to be an accent to flower arrangements), with black glitter on it or just black.
^*^ spiderweb lace
^*^ led candles and lights
^*^ Colors: BLACK. Teal, blue, purple, magenta NOT the pastel version the saturated and jewel tone versions. Jewel tone reds and greens are OK too in a pinch. Orange in context (the context being Halloween) is fine.
^*^ glow in the dark and UV reactive stuff is good, especially if it can be kept outside for about a month and a half as part of the front porch or graveyard
^*^ classically gothic stuff is good both in the architectural and subculture meaning of the term
^*^ Also bats
^*^ Halloween themed stuff made of metal (the material not the music) I love durable things!
^*^ Halloween fabric that isn't cutesy. Especially stuff like creepy cloth and 'distressed' fabrics that are good for building props.
^*^ I could use more 'life size' witches brooms that can handle being outside for a month and a half to tie to the hitching post with my horse skeleton.
^*^ metal or glass Halloween beads or jewelry findings

Dislikes:
~ cutesy stuff
~ horror gore I have no use for, I go for ambiance Like stylish gore as in blood gracefully dripping down something is fine.
~ Styrofoam, polystyrene, stuff made of craft foam, stuff with thin garbage bag like plastic (again I have very bad cats with Pica).
~ Wax candles (we only use LED candles since we have 4 rambunctious cats) Wax candles that have an LED and aren't meant to be burned are fine!
~ Vintage Halloween stuff is a little too kitschy for me
~ non LED lights
~ I am seriously over zombies
~ anything with strings or fringe hanging down off of it, I have 2 cats that like to eat string
~ things that make noise
~ things that are jump scary, a few of my friends have severe anxiety and I won't do that to them
~ clowns/carnival
~ NBC
~ webbing (I use beef netting for webs)
~ anything scented
~ candy or anything edible
~ don't need potion bottles
~ dolls
~ disney
~ anything wearable (socks, clothes, jewelry) as I make my own
~ music (I am SUUUUUUUUPER picky about music)
~ general 'fall' decor like stuff made from twigs and corn husks
~ NO ACTUAL DEAD BATS bats are killed for taxidermy and I am NOT OK with it
~ Let's just say no taxidermy real bones are fine but nothing stuffed


I strongly prefer to just ship within the USA


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

*Starting out the list with things we don’t like because it’s shorter:

SPIDERS:* No… just no. Not by themselves, not glittery or cute, not on books, not as labels on jars, not as anything. We have one in the house who is terrified of them.

*GORE, GUTS, BLOOD:* We have a haunt geared for kids. It’s creepy, but not bloody. If you simply have to give a chainsaw, clean it up first. 

*REAL BONES or DEAD BODIES:* We love skulls and skeletons, but we don’t want something to have to die so that we can have one. No taxidermy, no real animal skulls, no starfish... you get the idea. If it’s plastic, we’ll love it. If it’s resin we’ll be tickled. Just not real stuff, please.

*ZOMBIES: *They are so 2018. (Actually, we don’t want to scare the kids, and most zombies fall into that whole blood and guts stuff.) We believe clowns are just zombies with makeup, so no clowns, please.

That’s pretty much it for things we don’t like.

*Things we like:*

We love all things cemetery. We have an outdoor cemetery.

*STUFF FOR TOMBSTONES:* We make our own tombstones, so wood or plastic filigree to add to them is nice. We sometimes make bigger tombstones from smaller tombstones that have some sort of neat design. A skull, a bat, or anything fun. Just remember spiders aren't fun. So little cheap tombstones, especially those without any lettering, are fun.

*SKULLS.* We like skulls. The kind that look real or the kind that look silly; we have both and are always happy for more. Any skull that looks like it belongs in a witches shack is even better. Carved skulls are cool. Skulls with candles popping out of their heads or ravens sitting on them. The closer to life size, the better, but really any kind will find a welcoming home with us. (Except the real ones. See above.) 

*ANIMAL SKELETONS:* We have a pet cemetery. Dead animals are always welcome if they’re made of anything but real bone.

*LANTERNS:* Swamp lanterns. Old style Kerosene lanterns - real or not. Tea candle lanterns, just about any kind of lantern is fine by us.

*CANDLES:* LED white or beige candles for the cemetery. We have a very traditional group of dead folk in our graveyard. Other colored candles of all sizes are fine. They’ll just find their way into other areas. If you send real scented candles, please avoid lavender. We have one who is allergic to the stuff in a big way. Anything that smells like baking is fine though. 

*MOTORS:* Wiper motors, reindeer motors, microwave motors, rotisserie motors. If they go around in circles we love them. Motors that go up and down are nice too.

*BLACK PAINT:* It’s just perfect for so much, and we always could use more.

*GHOSTS:* Our cemetery doesn’t have any. We have lots of skeletons, a bunch of ghouls, but not one ghost.

*PUMPKINS and JACK-O-LANTERNS:* The fake kind. We grow the real ones, but we like the other kind to fill in the gaps. Beat-up old ones are fine. We’ll just corpse them to keep them together.

*SPANISH MOSS*

We are making a witches shack this year. It’s totally empty at this point. It’s actually not totally indoors. It is a closed off portion of our carport, so it is under a roof and relatively dry, but still open to the elements of dampness and temperature drops.

*POTION BOTTLES:* Just about any kind. We’re just beginners. Larger is better only because the kids will be peeking in windows to see the display. Small stuff may be overlooked from across the room.

*STUFF FOR POTION BOTTLES:* Those little foam critters that swell up when you put them in water. Eyeballs. Strange looking small animals. Worms. Strange fishing lure animals without the hooks. Any slimy, gross thing that tickles your fancy.

*WITCH’S BROOM:* We don’t have one, and our kitchen broom just isn’t cutting it.

*WITCH’S HATS:* Yep, we’re making our own animated witches, so anything that helps make them is great

*LATEX WITCHES MASKS:* Cute or Scary, it doesn’t matter. We’re going to fill it up with foam, add some eyeballs, and make a witch out of it. Don’t go buying one just for this, but if she's lying around the house collecting dust…

*WITCH’S SHAWLS:* Can you see a theme developing here? Anything that will make our witches look even creepier or cuter is great. The witches will be involved in a funny scene trying to push a monster back into a cauldron, so we’re not making them terribly frightening. If you want to go totally flamboyant, that's great. Totally goth? We'll work with it. 

*ANYTHING THAT YOU THINK BELONGS IN A WITCHES SHACK:* Halloween Table cloths. (We have a round table for our potions, so a table cloth for a smaller three foot round table would be nice.) Beat up curtains. Spell books. Any kind of old books for the bookcase. Witch tchotchkes. If you think a witch would put it into a curio cabinet, so will we. As long as there are no spiders on anything, it will find a new home inside the new shack.

*SOMETHING THAT JUST SCREAMS YOU:* We know what we like. But what is it that you love? Toss a little something in that is or isn’t on the list that tells us something about you and mark it as such. Part of the fun is knowing we’re getting more than just stuff; we’re getting a part of you. (Oh… but no body parts. Keep your body parts. That’s not what we meant when we said we wanted a part of you.)


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Thank you so very much for taking the time to think of me dear reaper!
Dreaming of doing a tiny NYC living room haunt for the neighborhood kids (ages 5-14ish). We have a tight knit building and kids often wander in anyhow so this year I want to amp it up a little. It’s a smaller room living room that the front door opens straight into with 1 big window, 3 tall black, overflowing book shelves, a yellow love seat and a deep red velvety couch. There’s another door to the left of the door and a short hallway into the kitchen area to the right. Also usually too many guitars in the living room. I'm wondering if I can maybe turn the living room into Dr. Frankenstein's lab with spooky body parts/specimens to squish? my headless mannequin in a labcoat? beakers/mad science experiments? And then maybe I’d be the monster’s bride? I'm also not totally convinced I'm going this route so feel free to play with anything from my likes that stands out to you! I'm sure whatever you send, dear reaper, I'll just adore!

General likes:
Classic movie monsters
Science
Bats
Sea creatures
Cabins in the Woods/outdoorsy horror

black cats (I have two)
Spooky plants
Scary hands
Skeletons
Vintage beistel style
Homemade
Thrift
Elegant
Lace
Teal pumpkins
Anatomical hearts
Foreign language (I'm a translator)
Poetry


Specific items:

Specimens
Steam punk-y science devices
lab coat
beakers
tubes
heads or brains in jars
Electricity lights
Scary throw blanket (crimson red couch)
Spooky/strange lighting
Wall art
Clothing/accessories (no earrings, but scarves, hair flowers, necklaces, pins, etc)
Hand towels
Kitchenwares (plates, cloth napkins, serving plates/bowls, glassware, baking dishes, etc)
Bathroom decor (sadly no shower curtain)
Skeleton/corpse/tape ghost/ scary hand
Plants/planters
Typically make door into a monster using paper so something to elevate that


Dislikes/don't need
Clowns
Zombie babies
Leather
Meat
Cutesy
Moths
Heavy glitter (I like glitter but my partner doesn't so has to be minimal) Maggots/worms/moths/butterflies Anything very large (in an apartment) Anything requiring outdoor space

My Pinterest https://www.pinterest.com/tashura/
Thank you dear reaper for participating and making this so fun!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

loving all the details everyone is putting into there list that helps a reaper out so much


----------



## GraveyardQueen (Jul 9, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> loving all the details everyone is putting into there list that helps a reaper out so much


Feeling the same! It makes prestalking so fun!


----------



## deathrisesagain (Jul 15, 2019)

I am doing a Vampire/Undead theme this year. I have always had a love for vampires and werewolves and the paranormal. I'm pretty easy, as I have very little Halloween decor any more (lost/stole) and absolutely no outside decor, so its like i'm starting from the beginning again. Also, I am new to this Reaper thing and so bear with me.
My likes:
Victorian Gothic
Bats
Realistic skulls and bones
cemetery items
Bones
Skeletons
Coffins
Tombstones
Creepy candle holder
urns
gargoyles
Evil/dark Jack O’ Lanterns
Trick r Treat Sam
Lanterns
Candles
Voodoo


Dislikes:
Cute
Cartoon
Disney
Glitter
Clowns
Twilight (Vampires DON’T sparkle!!!!)


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Yes.....great lists!!! I love reading through thinking..humm..will you be mine??!!?


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

BR1MSTON3 said:


> First, to my Secret Reaper, Thank You, I already love it!


WE ABSOLUTELY LOVE YOUR ATTITUDE! oh... did we use our outside voice? It is so nice to see so many infused with the spirit that whatever comes our way it's going to be just what we wanted. 



BR1MSTON3 said:


> I am not into blood, gore or glitter.


Well, there goes the dismembered, headless Tinkerbell we were thinking of sending if we got your name.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

chubstuff said:


> Well, there goes the dismembered, headless Tinkerbell we were thinking of sending if we got your name.


No worries you can send it my way. I'll just brush the glitter off.


----------



## Jtsabatino (Sep 2, 2018)

Wycked Spiryt said:


> I am doing a Fortune Teller theme and party this year. I need anything along those lines.
> 
> Items for fortune teller costume. Silver bracelets, rings, large hoop earrings, gypsy scarves, anything purple or black for the costume. Gypsy/fortune teller style garments.
> 
> ...


Not a donation but an idea, I’ve done a gypsy witch party and hired a fortune teller to read everyone’s tarot cards I had everyone bring five dollars for her and then I made up the rest of the money. Everyone still talks about it.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

So excited!!! This was so much fun last year! It was a treat getting a picture of my Reaper box on our porch while I was in the hospital giving birth!
Thank you to my Reaper in advance.
*Likes:*

Vampires
Psycho and the Bates Motel (the 1960 version not the horrible remake)
Old horror movies especially the classics i.e. 1931 Dracula, Frankenstein, Creature from the Black Lagoon, Invisible Man, etc.
Vintage Halloween
Vintage Halloween Advertising, especially for food, costumes, or movies (nothing newer than 1960s)
Vintage Gothic advertising
Halloween clothes (t-shirts, socks, etc) The South can be very hot at Halloween, though.
Edgar Allen Poe and Shakespeare (Hamlet, etc)
Pumpkin Carving - I usually spend around 2-3 hours carving one pumpkin
Make Up - specifically fun eye shadows
Halloween Housewares (pillows, plates, glasses, place mats, etc)
Actual Haunted Places (The Myrtles, Eastern State, etc)
Halloween Recipes/Cookbooks, especially candy, desserts, or chocolate
I have a 10 month old little girl (she will be 1 yo by Halloween) who doesn't seem scared of Halloween at all! Her favorite book is called Boo Bat. This will be her first year Trick or Treating.
Anything homemade is welcome! I don't mind anything from Thrift Shops or the Dollar Store
Favorite colors: Turquoise, purple, black, white
The old 1980s and 1990s movies/TV (Hocus Pocus, The Worst Witch _British version_, Garfield's Halloween, Disney's Halloween Treat, etc)
Our house is over 100 years old in the South. I am always trying to add decorations that are age appropriate (or at least look like it)
Christine McConnell
I do like certain murder mysteries (Clue, Edgar Allen Poe's Murder Mystery Dinner Party, Sherlock, etc.)
I'm an Anglophile
Here is my pinterest for ideas https://www.pinterest.com/kingcake4brkfst/

*Things I would love in our yard/house:*

Things to put in windows (we have a lot of windows)
Something to hang on our back fence
Tombstones
Things to hang from our trees (outside)
A really neat Halloween wreath
Halloween Sofa Pillows, place mats, and candles
Plastic animal skeletons
*Dislikes:*

Clowns (unless vintage)
Zombies
Gore
Glitter (unless packaged well)
New- Age Horror movies
Anything Satanic
Dragons


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

1st off, I want to thank my Reaper-to-be! I appreciate whatever you have done to deliver a Halloween surprise to me. Thank you!

I don't have a theme. I am more interested in decor items for the interior (the outside is Mr Famous Pumpkin's area and he likes to keep it that way! _LOL_)

The inside of my house is a collection of items we have accumulated over the years. I have recently pared down what we had to have fewer nicer items than a bunch of random odds and ends. I do really like vintage, but it does NOT have to be authentic. Reproductions are A-OK with me in all cases!

Colors: I pretty much stick to orange, black, yellow with a smattering of green or purple

I like vintage.
I currently decorate with:
Gurley candles
Halloween Fiestaware
Beistle cardboard cutouts

I also like "Classic" Halloween.
I currently decorate with:
Mummy from Grandinroad
Ceramic Cauldron from World Market

I also like modern in the sense that it's simple and clean
I currently decorate with:
Target "Boo" Marquee
Yankee candle ghost tealights
silver shiny metal Nambe' style jack-o-lanterns
Here is a Pinterest board of the things I have that is listed above: https://www.pinterest.com/girlnamedpete/halloween-things-i-own/

I don't care for:
Cutesy
Neon
Glittery (exception is a Putz style house)
Gore
zombies
Slasher movies (Halloween, Scream, Friday 13th, etc) - see below
Nightmare Before Christmas - My husband and I work for the studios He at one, I am at another) and have access to any/all movie merch so I am kind of over it!
wall hangings
Primitive or country
Anything that deals with the occult (although I am hugely interested in the paranormal - just don't want to bring anything into my home)
Boney Bunch
As much as I love the holiday, I don't wear anything Halloween-ish



Although I am NOT into glitter I would LOVE a Putz style glitter Halloween house (no need to be authentic)
I am attempting to put together a display using items that remind me of trick-or-treating in the 1960's/70's. I still need to find:
a wax harmonica
vintage party favor (any kind)
vintage small blow mold toy (any kind)
vintage skull Pez dispenser
I completely appreciate retro kitsch

I would LOVE to try a candle from Witch City Wicks, Werther and Gray or Burke and Hare Co
I do not like sweet or food scented things. My favorite Halloween scent is Witches Brew by Yankee candle for reference.

I would love to try Yankee Candle Black Magic
I love old Gurley candles and have a little collection but the Skeleton with Black Robe has alluded me and I hope to one day get my hands on him!
My sweet dog Stella gets in the spirit of the season, too, so she would LOVE either the Martha Stewart or Rae Dunn Halloween pet dishes
Any of the matte black Rae Dunn Halloween collection
I recently discovered the Retro Halloween collection by Lantern Press (Etsy and Amazon) and I would love a set of their coasters
I love the vintage Halloween lanterns at World Market or anything of this kind
I am digging these wax LED tapers from Pier 1 https://www.pier1.com/black-&-silver-led-taper-candles-set-of-2/4113362.html?cgid=halloween-decorations#start=0&sz=94&showAll=94&origin=gridswatch
I like to make displays with cloches and jars of different sizes so any unique, kitsch-y or vintage-y items that can be displayed in this way would be cool. 
Even though I said I don't want anything of the occult I would love a spirit board throw pillow (sans planchette LOL and just the cover is great, too) or any accessory as long as it's not the real thing! I have the cheese board from Homegoods and I love it!
This is just a wish list and along with my boards is just to give you a sense of my taste. By no means are these meant to be marching orders or do I expect anyone to pay so much for anything for me. Feel free to completely surprise me!
Here is a board of things I covet: https://www.pinterest.com/girlnamedpete/halloween-things-i-desire/
Here is a board that I have just put together of things that I find interesting: https://www.pinterest.com/girlnamedpete/halloween-all-hail-halloween-/

Again, thank you!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

come join the fun we need more list


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

Dear Reaper, I threw my very first Halloween bash last year (highly successful) and everything I have ever been given by a reaper was used in some way, so fear not anything you send will be loved and will not go to waste. My needs list is very short and specific to the theme I have going this year (Haunted Sanitarium, again) so if you find it to be too short or specific I have also included a general overall list of what I like and what I am into, mostly I just want you to have fun with it.
-Needs
-Red glass tea light holders, like you would see being used for prayer candles
-Weapons, like Rubber Johnnies, or home made does not matter just need axes, knives, machetes, if you some laying around and they no longer serve a purpose send them my way
-White battery operated tea lights
-A black suit, if you have one your significant other, brother, son has outgrown I will take it, a thrift store one absolutely
-Any documents, or files, signage, books anything that you would think would be found in a Sanitarium I need it, but I need it to say Moulton Sanitarium on it, anything you want to make like this or you already have and want to repurpose to say Moulton Sanitarium on it would be lovely.
-White Scrubs in adult size- new, old, ripped, and faded I will use them
- Any tools you would find in a hospital would be amazing, a doctors bag.
-Things I adore and collect
-Screamers, the plastic toys that come in all forms, like a witch, or monster and when you push/squeeze them they scream
-Pyrex Halloween Tupperware, the kind that hit the target stores every year and every year is a new pattern
-Smith’s grocery store glassware, every year in the holiday aisle smith’s has new glass ware in Halloween patterns, I collect these too.
-Tin/metal houses that hold tea lights
-General Likes
-Crows and ravens in any form
-Victorian gothic candle holders
-Creepy cloth is always needed
-Classic movie monsters
-Skulls any size
-Silver/pewter frames
-Coffins
-Woodsy pine/teakwood candles do not like the sweet baked good ones
-I am tea drinker and like to explore new flavors so if you have a favorite I would love to try it
-Trick ‘r’ Treat Sam
Here is my pinterest page so you can see the aesthetic I am going for, it is much geared to my theme but does contain some random stuff to give you an idea of what I like.
https://www.pinterest.com/dominiquebarabasz/halloween/
-Dislikes
-Cutesy
-Glitter
-Items with cute sayings like “Drink up witches” there is nothing wrong with it is just not my style
-Clowns- the boy does not like.


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Likes:

I am doing a Day of the Dead party this year, so...

silk marigolds, yellow preferred but any other color fine
silk red roses
Paper flowers, bright colors
flower garland
crepe paper, bright colors
black crepe paper
sugar skull motif crepe paper
white flameless candles
sugar skull motif figurines 
sugar skull motif pictures
Moss
Basically anything with a sugar skull motif!


Things I can always use:

spiders
Halloween mugs
gargoyles
felt or paper bats
spider webbing
battery operated LED lights, purple, orange or white
skulls
skeleton animals of any type
pumpkins
Small hanging ghosts
Creepy cloth

I like all classic Halloween imagery (ghosts, bats, mummies, vampires, pumpkins, skeletons). I am ok with glitter and cutesy too.

I do not like excessive gore, zombie babies, clowns or creepy toys

Thanks


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

oooh, i am SO EXCITE about this!
i have to make my list!         <-super excited face


----------



## yoboseiyo (Nov 14, 2015)

y'all are really specific (which is amazing)! i'm not so good at specificity, so here's my attempt at a list of likes/dislikes. (really just an expanded version of what i sent to beth when i signed up)

handmade stuffs are DEFINITELY OK!  i'm handy and crafty myself, so i love getting handmade/altered/customized stuffs.

i like skulls and skeletal-type things, vintage/old tools (i feel like old tools can look halloweeny), and i've always liked steampunk/industrial style (gears, and pipes, and steam power, oh my!). 
i'm an art-o-phile too, so i'm always happy to get something to hang on my walls. digital/moving art is a-okay by me, as is holographic/3d stuff. if you feel like sending larger prints/arts that's awesome! i have a couple large walls with no arts on them right now.

i have a bit of indoor stuff from apartment living, but i'd love some outdoor decoration-y stuff. i just moved into my new-to-me house this year and have _no_ outside halloween decor. :O

i prefer blacks, coppers/brasses, jeweltones, and dark wood for insides, but i'm not really that picky for outsides, to be honest. my house is blue and brick and will be for several years yet, so there's that.

freaky/scary/bloody is ok, the kids in the neighborhood are all ~10 and up, i'm not worried about scaring anyone real bad. my yard has a few trees and bushes in it, so stuff that can hang off of them or hang out in them would be cool, i think? i do have a dog, though, so nothing anamatronic, as she's very territorial, and i think she'd try and rip it apart when we go for walks. :O 
if you wanted to send a dog toy or silly costume though, i know she'd love it, and i can definitely send a photo of her for your giggling enjoyment. she's ~25-30lbs? she's a very fit shiba, if that helps.

please no glitter-dipped things? i have a glitter tree that i love the eldritch shape of, but every time you even breathe near it it lets off a cloud of glitter, and i hate vaccuming. 
no foodstuffs, please. i have some food allergies, and i don't want you to have to worry about that. recipes are ok, tho. that way i can substitute things as needed. we have potlucks in the fall at work, so your recipe could reach a wide audience! 

other than that, i'm pretty goofy, personality wise (my entryway has feltidermy animal heads hanging on the wall, for reference), and i love foreign countries/cultures, so if you're sending from across the pond(s) to me here in the states, stuff that's native to your country is always welcome! 

halloween/day of the dead are my favourite holidays partly because i'm basically a rainbow goth, and partly because halloween is my birthday, and i like hobbit-birthday-ing, so really i'm just happy to send people presentos. ;D


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I love reading everyone's lists.... Love seeing everyone's interests. While all Halloween based...still varied!!??


----------



## projectworkout (Nov 7, 2010)

Its fun to see everyone's lists! I cant wait!

LIKES:
I prefer outdoor yard haunt gory items, thrift store/garage sale finds are great!

realistic skulls and skeletons/bones (diy latex corpsed would be great)
motors (ac or dc, wiper, deer, rotisserie)
jumping props
dropping props (heads, spiders)
hanging props
realistic blood and gore items
realistic severed hands or heads
plastic blow molds (no pumpkins)
LED black-light strings (the kind that unroll and stick, used & unsticky is ok, gonna staple them anyway).

Id LOVE some homemade concrete skulls, the kind you can stick in a fire-pit outside, but I know thats heavy for shipping 

Also, I might do circus/carnival this year, so CLOWNS, clown masks and costumes (for props, size doesnt matter).
circus animals or circus animal masks....
***If anyone has ability to make/paint posters with some side show stuff (two headed girl, bearded woman, strong man, sword swallower, worlds smallest couple) that would be great!

Dislikes:
Cute stuff
window clings or stickers
glitter
candles/wax melts (real or fake)
ceramic figures
cobwebs
music
food/candy
plastic bugs/spiders
dolls (unless they are at least 2 feet tall w real hair)
books
bottles
bats
birds
taxidermy or real bones (has this happened???)
ornaments
Nightmare Before Christmas stuff
Signs (unless side show type)


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

I'm really excited. This is my first ever reaping and I'm really looking forward to it.
I love how detailed all your lists are and I'm already picturing what I'm getting certain people should I be lucky enough to draw them.
As for me I like indoor stuff.
Halloween houseware's like hand towels,throws,cushion covers,table cloths,dried flowers, wreaths or anything for the kitchen.
Sweet treats but pls nothing homemade.
cheese popcorn
Halloween hand soap, tea lights,tea light holders, candle jar toppers or socks.
I like cute coloured stuff and Disney especially Hocus Pocus.
I have 3 small dogs who like toys, treats or a blanket.
I really dislike anything dead like Zombies,babies or animals. Please no gore,blood,guts,skulls or bones. And finally no Ouija or voodoo stuff.


----------



## ceo418 (Jun 15, 2016)

Ok, here goes:
Likes/Wants:

--Jack o'lanterns
--Black cats
--Cute monsters
--Orange and black or purple and black décor (or any combination of those colors)
--Target has a section online called "Pumpkin parlor." That would be a good start for anyone looking to get something for me.



https://www.target.com/p/pumpkin-parlour-halloween-d-cor-collection/-/A-77377122?clkid=bcc69c2fN9d1411e9910642010a246e03&lnm=81938&afid=Skimbit%20Ltd.&ref=tgt_adv_xasd0002



--Wax melts in apple or pumpkin scents. I also like Sweet Seduction from Yankee Candle and Hocus Pocus from Partylite.
--I'd be interested in trying new Halloween scents in wax melt form.
--I have a black cat. I'm sure she'd enjoy a cute Halloween collar! She also likes toys that make noise (jingly balls, that kind of thing).
--Decorations that say "Trick or treat" or "Happy Halloween" make me smile.
--Battery powered candles and decorations are fine.
--Treats are fine, and I have no food allergies. I like chocolate and some fruity type candy like Skittles.

Dislikes/Don't wants:
--Yankee Candle accessories like Boney Bunch, etc. I've got that covered on my own! 
--Anything gory/really scary. I like to see them other places, but not in my house.
--No candles. I can't burn them in the apartment, but wax melts are fine.
--Anything with glitter.
--Skulls.
--Witch stuff, unless it falls under the "cute" category.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

I’m sure I’ll love anything you send! New / Used / Handmade = all good! Bones and glitter are perfectly acceptable (where else can someone say that and not sound weird??).

A bit about me - currently it’s me, the Spouse & the Spawn, who will be giving us a Grand-spawn at Christmas time. And 3 cats. My house is really small, so I don’t really need anything for indoors, unless you have / find / make something really cool & unique & unusual for a witch’s kitchen / apothecary / or anything - then send it on over!

I do a cemetery every year with a herd of skeletons doing different things, usually goofy stuff (dancing, trick or treating, etc). I have the horse & pony skeletons, a pack of Beagles & a bunch of cats, too.

Likes (in no particular order)…
Skeletons / skulls 
Gargoyles
Pumpkins / jack o lanterns
Nutcrackers (yes - there are H’ween ones!)
Those “Friendly Skeleton Yard Stakes” from Target this year
Creepy Cloth (preferably white but all is good)
If you get / make me one of those bejewelled skulls, you’ll be my hero!
Beaded curtain
Crystal ball (or even a small round fishbowl to use as one)
Blowmolds
Earrings / socks

Don’t need / Dislikes…
Movie / tv guys (Freddy / Michael / Harry Potter etc)
Clowns
Disney / Peanuts / NBC
“Retro” Halloween
Blood & gore
Aliens
Zombies (unless it’s a nutcracker)
Spiders / webbing

This will be my list that gets updated if I need to!


----------



## projectworkout (Nov 7, 2010)

lisa48317 said:


> I’m sure I’ll love anything you send! New / Used / Handmade = all good! Bones and glitter are perfectly acceptable (where else can someone say that and not sound weird??).
> 
> A bit about me - currently it’s me, the Spouse & the Spawn, who will be giving us a Grand-spawn at Christmas time. And 3 cats. My house is really small, so I don’t really need anything for indoors, unless you have / find / make something really cool & unique & unusual for a witch’s kitchen / apothecary / or anything - then send it on over!
> 
> ...


I made a Crystal bowl out of one of those globe light fixtures/cover things. They come in all different sizes. I used a frosted one and put a color changing puck light (dollar store kind) in the bottom of it. I set it on the fortune teller's table and wrapped some draped some cloth around the table enough to cover the neck of the light globe. Just another option, if you happen to see one cheap somewhere.


----------



## Ladyfrog (Sep 21, 2018)

I'm going to love whatever I get! I'm not really hard to please  especially if it's Halloween themed! It's me and the hubby and our 3 cats (kids are grown). 
We bought our house 2 years ago so I've been gradually building the yard haunt every year. My plan in the next year or so is to start a small haunted 
house here in town so that the kids have something to do, either working in it or visiting it. I live in a very small town. I'm a therapist so I work with the kids
in the community. I decorate my office but it has to be tasteful, not too scary. 

Current projects: 
Yard theme - Pet Sematary 
*I have a skeleton cat but need other animal skeletons
*I have two cheap foam gravestones but will need to make a bunch of rotted wood crosses and such, like in the opening of the movie:




*Need old rusty looking bird cages, etc
*I love to use sound effects so anything that can contribute in that department is welcome
*I love to have jump scares - my walkway is dark and creepy with bushes along the sides so it's perfect for scares!
*Need cemetary fence

Pumpkin reaper/monster - I am going to try my hand at making my own scary pumpkin head/grim reaper character
*I have the pumpkin for the head but will need lighting for the head that is suitable for outside use (it rains a lot here)
*Fabric or other materials to make the outer body

Haunted dollhouse: I already have the dollhouse, just need to assemble it
*Any miniatures that would work in a dollhouse are welcome 
*Anything else that might be useful in making a dollhouse!

I would love a really cool door wreath or the supplies to make one!

Other interests: 
*Makeup - I don't do it much now that the kids are grown, but I'm the resident makeup artist. I am building a quality makeup kit, one piece at at time.
*I paint ceramics and wood and pretty much anything else. 
*I also cross stitch. I'm pretty much a crafting fool!
*I collect frogs so any Halloween item featuring a frog is welcome!
*I love pumpkins! 
*I love horses so naturally the Headless Horseman is a favorite of mine!
*I have a modest Spooky Town collection - I usually pick up pieces on clearance after Halloween due to the prices

Things I don't love: 
*Cutesy stuff
*Disney/NBC
*Hocus Pocus
*Peanuts Great Pumpkin (I know, right? I love pumpkins but that story bums me out!)
*Zombies
*Clowns
*Too much gore (I prefer dark and scary)
*Glitter is generally not my thing but I won't rule it out completely - tastefully glittery is ok 
*Martha Stewart type, "too perfect" stuff, if that makes sense!

Stuff I love!
*Pumpkins
*Black cats
*Skeletons/bones/skulls
*Witches
*ghosts
*The classic monsters: Dracula, Frankenstein, etc. 
*I really like the Hellraiser movies for some reason and I plan to make a puzzle box someday. I made my son up as Pinhead one year - that was fun!
*My favorite Halloween movie is Trick R Treat (already have DVD) - I have plans to make a Sam one of these days.

Stuff I always need:
*spider webs
*anything I can use to light my walkway - I have my eye on some lighting at Target:


https://www.target.com/p/philips-6ct-halloween-led-motion-projector-orange/-/A-52360981




https://www.target.com/p/philips-3d-ghost-woman-halloween-led-motion-projector/-/A-53432550


*one of those pads that activate animatronics when you step on it
*any kind of outdoor lighting
*Halloween earrings, goofy things I can wear to work

I started some Pinterest boards, but they aren't very well curated. (The turtles are for my daughter in law, not me)








Laura Kelley (laurakelley14)


See what Laura Kelley (laurakelley14) has discovered on Pinterest, the world's biggest collection of ideas.




www.pinterest.com





I don't really dress up but I do hand out candy to the ToTs that are brave enough to walk up to my house! I will try to get some pics onto my profile of what I've done the last two years. 

I can't wait to get started!


----------



## mortiaddams (Jul 11, 2019)

Hi everyone! It's been great looking through everyone's likes and dislikes! This will be my first Big Reaper event and I am beyond thrilled for it. Can't wait to set up some Halloween goodies! Thank you so much in advance to whoever takes their time and energy to put together something special for little ol' me 

A little about me and my lifestyle, I really enjoy gardening and making perler bead creations. I spend the day listening to music as I work (I work in hospitality) and love to bake when I can.I go to Disney whenever I get a chance. I love stationary and writing/receiving cards. I spend the year daydreaming about Halloween, watching Halloween hauls on YouTube, and going hard on my Halloween Pinterest board. I'm a bit of a homebody but I love getting to know people and hearing their stories. Halloween and everything I love about it reminds me of home and growing up so that's part of why I feel very attached to it so being on this thread and seeing so many other people that have an attachment to the holiday as well, really warms my heart. I'm grateful to have found it and I look forward to a great first Big Reaper event! Thanks Bethene and everyone involved!

? ? ? ? ? ? ? ? 

Here are my likes and dislikes:

*Likes:*
Halloween Disney, Haunted Mansion, and Villains (Maleficent is my favorite but I love them all), Tower of Terror
Mickey and Minnie Halloween (Vintage and new)
Cute ghosts
Potion bottles
Spell books
Morticia and Wednesday Addams
Halloween socks
Fall scented wax melts
Pumpkins
Crystal ball
Kitchen/Guest bathroom hand towels
Bake-ware 
Cute monsters
Hocus Pocus, Halloweentown, Gravity Falls
Cute black cats
Office supplies (I like black, orange, purple, and green)
Cards (I love handwritten Halloween cards!)
Stickers
Basically any cutesy/mystical/cartoony Halloween items

*Dislikes:*
Glitter
Anything that makes loud sounds
Food items
Any sort of gore and/or blood
Serial killer movies/merchandise
Zombies
Anything satanic
Coffins
Cemetary
Oujia
Aliens
Clowns
Reaper
Neon colored things
Nightmare before Christmas, Corpse Bride, Coraline (I like the movies but don't like the style)


----------



## unlovedpoet (Aug 10, 2016)

Alright I decided to join in! I’m thinking of doing a little more low key party this year with an interior theme surrounding vampire movies of the 80’s/Early 90’s. The latest I would go is 1994 for Interview with the Vampire, but I kind of want to focus on the more “campy” movies like Buffy, Fright Night, and Lost Boys. I haven’t 100% made up my mind on that! So any help with throwing a fun 80’s feeling Halloween movie night would be perfect! I have absolutely nothing in my current collection XD

For outside I wanted to do a rehash of an older spider theme I did. I have the extra-large rope web to put out and 2 larger fuzzy pose-able spiders. I’m also planning to attach my werewolf skeleton to the rope web and try to wrap it pretty good with more webbing. Then extra webbing and maybe some bones to hint at some older victims. Any other ideas would be much appreciated!

Likes:
Pose-able spiders
Webbing and/or beef netting
Vampire movie posters/memorabilia (Lost Boys, Fright Night, My Best Friend is a Vampire, Buffy, Interview with the Vampire, Bram Stoker’s Dracula, etc.)
80’/Early 90’s Halloween décor
Plastic vampire teeth
Favorite movie night recipes
Black light bulbs
Paper gift/treat bags
Gargoyles
Ground breakers
Pose-able skeletons
Hooks/clips for house siding
Bones

Dislikes:
Boos and witches instead and booze and *itches
Movies/CD’s, no way to play them
Folk style items
Circus or clown items
Aliens
Other horror movies/characters not listed in Likes
Glittery items
Ornaments or village items


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

lisa48317 said:


> A bit about me - currently it’s me, the Spouse & the Spawn, who will be giving us a Grand-spawn at Christmas time.


Congratulations! I guess Chuck will have a new playmate.


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Not positive I'm doing this right, as my request list was very simple- I like Halloween ornaments (size estimate 2 inch to 3 inch roughly) or anything that can be turned into an ornament (I will drill small hole at top for wire). Thanks! Example:



http://imgur.com/QB26DYx


----------



## PumpkinPrincette (Jul 2, 2018)

Here we goooo!!!

LIKES:

• Bats (cute and scary but not ugly bats)
• Cats (EVERYTHING CAT! If it has a cat on it, I like it! Can't stress cats enough!! Especially cute cats! Cat plushies, pictures, skellies, anything cat!)
• Jack o' Lanterns (of the scary or rotting variety)
• Lamposts
• Skeletons (human, cat, bat, goat) and skulls (the realer the better)
• Gothic clothing and accessories (if it's in the goth or vampire sections I'll probably love it!)
• Cat ears (more realistic the better, or cat ear-shaped decorative headbands)
• Arm warmers and glovelettes
• Punk accessories and clothes 
• Halloween jewelry (esp bat or vampire/goth related)
• Fancy witch hats
• Mini hats
• Halloween canvas prints
• Aliens (of the greys kind)
•Scary/evil scarecrows
• Hocus pocus stuff (mainly Winnie, Binx, Billy, Mary and things in Sarah's color scheme)
• Cat tarot decks
• Cauldrons (realistic)
• Cake decorating supplies!
• Staffs
• Halloween plushies (esp bats and cats!)
• Lanterns
• Blood
• Gore
• Corpse Bride
• Beetlejuice (the cartoon)
• Scary ghosts
• Coffins! (The paintable wooden ones or big life size ones or things shaped like coffins!)
• Anything you'd see in a cemetery
•CREEPY CLOTH! Literally anything with creepy cloth is good! Skirts, hanging ghosts - anything! And, of course, creepy cloth itself!
• Lights (especially colored spot lights, fairy lights, battery powered lights)
• Halloween or gothic umbrellas/parasols
• Halloween shirts (2x unisex/men's)
• Ouija board stuff
• Lace, mesh, distressed, spooky fabrics
• Things to help with corpsing (drop cloth plastic, stain, brushes, etc.)
• Capes 
• Blow Molds
• Flower headbands
• Glitter is okay (but not the kind that gets everywhere)
• Light up globes, laser projections
• Pentacles (the upright sort)
• Horns (esp deer, goat, curly horns)
•Decals (esp vinyl ones I can put on my car to keep it spooky year round
• Body parts made to hang out of your car (I used to have a realistic foot to hang out of my trunk but it went missing years ago and I've never been able to find another like it!)
• Seriously, cats... ALL THE KITTIES! 
• And bats!
• Anime/Kawaii Halloween things
• Spooky cute stuff 
• Good books on hauntings or other paranormal activity 
• Meltable/thermoplastic beads for fangs (Instamorph, Polly Plastics, etc.)
• Custom fangs in general

DISLIKES:

• Day of the Dead
• Clowns 
• Cartoony things (minus kawaii style things)
• Harry Potter 
• Werewolves
• Inflatables
• Twilight
• Antique Halloween things

Here's the Pinterest board I'm working on with a bunch of ideas as well!








205 Best Secret Reaper Likes images | Halloween decorations, Halloween, Scary halloween decorations


Explore gilnokoibito's board "Secret Reaper Likes" on Pinterest. See more ideas about Halloween decorations, Halloween and Scary halloween decorations.




pin.it


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

So excited for this year--can't wait to get assigned my victim!
Below are my likes/dislikes but not looking for anything specific – my hope is to give you enough info to have fun with but give you room to do what you do best! (If you have something in particular that you love to do or make and you don’t see it in my list below don’t be discouraged – I bet I would love it!) I love homemade, crafted, thrift store or used items. If that’s not your thing I am also a prolific Halloween shopper and know whatever you pick will be appreciated!

*Themes/Ideas I am dreaming on:*

Instead of a big party this go around I am dreaming on having an elegant, elaborate dinner party for 10-15 people at a long table with a beautiful table scape black or red plate chargers, spooky plates, silverware, candelabras, table cloth, cloth napkins, place card holders, napkin rings. For décor in the room will do my zombie hands holding lanterns on the wall, a bar with spooky drinks, faux foliage from the ceiling and skeleton torso/rib cages along the edge of the ceiling with faux greenery and lights running through/around them and thunderstorm sound effects in the background if I can figure out the best way to do that.
Planning on doing my yard in trick-r-treat style this year with Trick ‘r Treat Sam, ghosts and jack o’ lanterns.
*Pinterest:* https://www.pinterest.com/witchfulthinkng/

*General likes:*

Gothic/Elegant
Tombstones
Jack o’ Lanterns (faux pumpkins with scary faces carved)
Bats
Black cats
Autumn flowers, branches or spooky/creepy plants
Skeletons
Halloween throw blankets/quilts
Halloween throw pillows
Halloween table runners
Spooky/Halloween wine bottle stoppers
Potion bottles (have a pretty large collection but always looking for a special or unique addition)
Snakes
Universal Monsters
Clothing/accessories (earrings, scarves, hair band, necklaces, pins etc.)
Dog costumes or other Halloween fun (adopted an 8lb terrier mix this year and am looking forward to showing her Halloween in style!)
*Specific items I am working on collecting: *

Halloween dinner plates (don’t have to match – starting to collect want a bunch of mismatched with no more than two alike).
Plastic Black or Burgundy Plate Chargers
Spooky/Halloween napkin rings
Spooky/Halloween place card holders
Looking for candelabras for the table (the more elaborate the better-old, thrifted, tarnished are great). Need fake greenery to drape from walls/ceiling.
Big floppy looking farmers style hat (real or crafted) – my wonderful paper mache hat I had for my scarecrow blew away in a windstorm last year
Need skeleton rib cages or torso’s (open kind)
White sheets or cloth – for trick ‘r treat style yard ghosts
Old light-colored work gloves – for trick ‘r treat style yard ghosts
*Dislikes*

Clowns
Zombie babies
Too much blood and gore
Lots of glitter (some is fine!)


----------



## LadyGoats (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh, Reaper, THANK YOU! I'm grateful that you're here! Before I dive in, I want to make it absolutely clear that I adore hand-made items. If you have a signature craft that doesn't fit into my list, I still wannit!! If there's something you want to try but aren't sure how to do it, I'm happy to be your test dummy!

To start off, I am an elementary school librarian and tend to go crazy in the dressing-up/Halloween themes. This position lets me have a lot more fun with costumes, outfits, and decor than being a classroom teacher allows, and I take complete advantage of it. With that, I could use:
-*Halloween Jewelry* (the $3-5 things you find at Kohls is perfect - if it's Silver and something I can wear year-round, even better - because I will!)
-*Hats, hairpieces, clips, scarves*
-*Halloween fabric*. If you see anything fun while perusing the web, I sew with both knit and woven (stretchy and non-stretchy) so can use it all.
-*Library decor* such as

a wreath
swag to hang at the ends of bookcases
a cool cauldron would be amazing
magnetic decor for my classroom door
buntings
Halloween-themed bulleting board supplies (I'll try to put some stuff on my Pinterest board as an example)
For my haunt, I tend to go more eerie feeling rather than flat-out scary/gory/funny, etc. I have a graveyard with a fence and a Spirit Tree that we hang lanterns from, and a big illuminated archway that looks nouveau Gothic (or basic gothic because I didn't put a whole lotta details on it). Past that is a witch seance/bonfire shindig. When it comes to decorating outdoors, I could use:

*A new headstone or two* - I haven't added or changed any out there in about 5 years when I got two from Secret Reapers
*A fog timer*
*Orange String Lights* (I prefer the look of the old cheap non-LED ones, but those are becoming increasingly more difficult to find so I've been using the LEDs)
*A skeleton* if you're feeling particularly generous today
*Black/Gray creepy cloth*
*A large cauldron f*or my witches would be cool
*A wreath* (I'm open to anything)
*Big spiders* (handmade or store-bought, I like an assortment to go with a giant spider I keep on my roof... The bigger, the better!)
Indoors I change every year because I've gotten so many wonderfully spooky things from Secret Reapers, so if you can find something that would look great on a console table, end table, bookcase, kitchen table centerpiece, above cabinets, send it my way! If I don't use it this year, I will still use it! I particularly like:

*Oblong table cloths* (something like 60" x 72"-ish)
*Halloween Placemats* (if you can only do 4, that's great, but if you can get 6 I can put them all over the table)
*Skulls* (candle holders, potion bottles, tabletop decor kind)
*Halloween-themed candles* (if you go scented, please don't get vanilla. The scent makes me queasy.)
*Unique Spell Books*
*Unique Potion Bottles*
*Color Changing LED rope light *this may be far-fetched, but I have a 10' long plant ledge in my living room and just realized it'd be really cool if I could change the color up there (there's currently just a warm light)

My daughters and I love to bake. I think we've gotten enough generic Halloween cookie cutters through the years, but if you find a really cool one we'd adore it. What we could use instead are:

*Cake molds*
*Candy molds*
*Halloween decorating kits* (like the Wilton haunted houses, etc.)
*Halloween tea towels*
*Halloween spatulas/mixing bowls*
*Aprons* (ooh! The ones that can be used as costumes would be phenomenal!)

And generic Halloween stuff that I love and you can't go wrong with, even if they don't fall into any of the above categories:

*- Nightmare Before Christmas
- Halloween-themed children's books* (please get hardcover if you go this route)
*- Skull fabric/clothing/decor* (I wear a small in most brands and can take it in if it's too big - that's more likely than it being too small)
*- Ouija Board *(I don't need an actual board, but love the theme)
*- Sam from Trick R Treat
-Hocus Pocus
-Fake Birds- the more realistic, the better
-Additional Lighting* - I use all of it
*-Witch Hats* - I never seem to have enough of those

PINTEREST BOARDS
My Halloween/Fall board is here
My Halloween Housewares board is here

Finally, if you feel so inclined, I have 9 & 13-year-old daughters. If you can't find anything for me on this list, they would love to be recipients of your Reaping.

*What I'd prefer to avoid*

Guts
Aliens
Biohazard/Mad Scientist/Lab
Blowmolds
Cheesy epitaphs
I don't need the rubber spiders or fake birds from 99C Only and Dollar Tree
I would prefer not to receive scented candles, but if there's one that's amazing, I will take it as long as it doesn't have vanilla (repeating myself, yes, I feel strongly about it)


----------



## zerocharisma (Sep 4, 2018)

To my Secret Reaper - thank you so much for putting together a gift for me! I can't wait!

I am mainly looking for indoor decor, as well as American Halloween snacks and junk food (so jealous seeing this stuff online for years and having no access to it!)
I'm vegetarian and don't drink alcohol (I know, what a total riot, right? Haha!).
I don't like peanuts or peanut butter 
I'm very interested in Halloween themed breakfast cereal.
I would love to be able to make this recipe:
https://dinosaurdracula.com/blog/halloween-chex-mix-recipe/
We can't get cheese popcorn, fritos or chex in the UK!

Crafted and second hand things are very welcome!

*Likes:*

Good old-fashioned Halloween staples themed stuff (You know, a mixture of ghosts, bats, witches, jack-o-lanterns, black cats, skeletons, spiderwebs)
Vintage and retro style, including kitsch style cute stuff
Antique / Victorian style
Vintage halloween costumes, especially masks, but only spooky themed (not superheros, princesses etc)
Colour theme wise, orange or green is great. I also love multi coloured, especially like a dayglo / neon / dark ride / ghost train aesthetic
Blow molds (can't get these in the UK!)
Haunted houses
Cemeteries / tombstones
Circus / carnival / funfair (halloween themed, but not carn_evil_)
Groovy occult and satanist things (think _The Love Witch_ movie rather than a grungy Slipknot video)
Toads
Devils
Seance-y things (ouija board, crystal ball, palmistry hands)
Garlands / banners
Sanrio
Specifically Lock, Shock & Barrel and the Scary Teddy from The Nightmare Before Christmas (don't need general TNBC stuff though)
Trick or treat themed stuff, people / kids in costumes (but not too cutesy please)
I collect glass pumpkins and especially like the ones with curly stems. Am actively looking for green, but like all colours.
I love horror movies (and especially slasher movies) from the 70s and 80s. Love the mainstream horror icons from that era too - Freddy, Jason... all that good stuff. My all time favourite horror film is The Shining.
Stationery, especially printed paper, stickers, rubber stamps and washi tape.
I prefer spooky or creepy themed decor rather than all out gore, but I'm not squeamish, so blood and guts is not a total no go!
*Rather nots:*
_ I actually like a lot of this stuff, it just doesn't scream Halloween to me_

Lots of glitter (but some is okay!)
Zombies
Fantasy (dragons, fairies, wizards, elves)
Owls
Spiders (phobic!)
Pirates
Lovecraftian
Purple as a colour scheme
Romantic / glamourous / beautiful style stuff (roses, butterflies, venetian masks, gorgeous witches, that sorta thing lol).
Whimsical and modern cutesy styles
Celtic / tribal style things
Day of the Dead
Funko pop or other cartoon-y, comic bookish stuff.
I'm very fussy with fonts and don't like script, brush lettering or comic sans type fonts. I prefer vintage, traditional and old fashioned fonts.
Don't like puns / cheeky slogans - 'witches be crazy' and the like.
Horror movie stuff from films made from the 90s onwards.
I will put together a pinterest and link it in my profile for some examples.


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

Pls can I add cheese popcorn to my list to Bethene.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Spookie pookie said:


> Pls can I add cheese popcorn to my list to Bethene.


I added it to the list posted here


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

Saki.Girl said:


> I added it to the list posted here


Thank you???


----------



## Lady Arsenic (Sep 5, 2011)

Our theme this year is nautical, so think pirates & mermaids. I could use "ocean props" or an ocean soundtrack. 

I hear tell that Target now carries Nightmare Before Christmas and Harry Potter housewares....gasped! My neighborhood Target is remodeling, I'm lucky to find the entrance, but that sounds intriguing! I love to bake, so anything Halloween for the kitchen.
I love styrofoam pumpkins for carving/decorating. Any color, any size.
-I love witch themed items: hats, brooms, spellbooks, cauldrons, crystal balls 
-I love cats ( I have three )
- I love the colors black, orange, purple, blue & green 
-anything Lord of the Rings

anything Edward Gorey
Love Disney & Warner Brothers

I DISLIKE gore & the color red

Cheers to another great season!


----------



## gatorgirl35 (Nov 2, 2013)

This year our Haunt will be a giant pumpkin patch with a small graveyard to the back of it. We should have some of our skellies and a few of our animatronics in there too. So anything that could be found in a pumpkin patch or a graveyard is welcome! Having said that, I did put together a list that I hope helps my reaper and I want to give you a huge Thanks in Advance for making my Halloween so fun!!

Likes:
*Nightmare Before Christmas
Universal Studios Classic Monsters
Bats, owls, rats
Skeletons
Fall leaves to put in pumpkin patch
Spiders
Haunted Mansion Items
Spellbooks
Potion bottle labels
Ghosts
Halloween hand towels


Dislikes:
Clowns
Satanic items
Occult
*


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Thank you in advance to whomever my Reaper is this year. 

My likes are:

Gothic, Victorian (think anything from Grandin Road)
Skeletons
Ghosts
Jack O Lanterns
Vampires
Witches
Old Witch Decor
Salem Witch Decor
Ida Upton Witch art
Martha Stewart Glitter (hey, don't hate! I LOVE it!)
Retro cat and jack o lantern pieces
AtmosfearFX anything
Boney Bunch (Victorian/witch pieces)
Black Halloween lace doilies
Blacklight reactive pieces
Vaseline glass

My dislikes are:

Gory
Bloody
Serial killer
Torture theme

Happy Halloween!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

Good evening boys and ghouls 
And to my dearly departed Reaper, I thank thee..

My likes this year are as follows 
Skulls real or fake
Oddities 
Skeletons
Japanese oni 
SALEM 
Bats
Cats
Literally anything witchy (nothing negative please)
Candles
I do a graveyard almost every year 
Gypsy goodies 
I wear a medium 
I have two boys. One loves creepy clowns. One that loves the paranormal. I have a fur baby kitty that loves yummies.
Gothic
Snakes
Old school spooky
Handmade/second hand 

Dislikes/don't need /can't have
**I am severely allergic to red dye, and latex. **
Don't do Disney 
I am an environmental nut so no glitter please.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

I am so excited for this! Thank you in advance dear Reaper. I am going to love anything! I decorate inside and out, but more out. We usually have a party but I don't think I am having one this year, not decided yet. We don't have trick or treaters but we do camp the weekend before Halloween and the campground has a big event where we decorate the campsite and last year had about 1000 trick or treaters! I have 2 daughters that are Halloween crazy too so if you wanted to send something for them, I would be just as happy as if I had gotten something for me. My oldest is 20 now and teaches 3k. She loves fun stuff to do with the kids. As I was working on this list the last couple weeks I just added anything that popped in my head so some of it is big. I'm not expecting anything like that, I just added anything that popped in my head when I was making the list the last couple weeks.

My Pinterest secret reaper board... www.pinterest.com/msfinley/secretreaper 
Likes:
I love tradional Halloween colors..orange, black, purple, green
Any jack o lanterns, black cats, bats, crows, ghosts, skeletons, witches, spiders

Any candles
Incense
coasters
cauldrons
coffee mugs
corpsed bones or anything to stick out of my cauldron
creepy dolls
crystal ball 
kitchen towels, hot plate or trivet..anything like that
any Halloween games mister or bubbler for cauldron
animated ouija prop
moving books prop
floating candles
any decor for my campsite, we have a graveyard so anything for that would be cool
Halloween slime (my 12 year old is slime crazy)
Nightmare Before Christmas anything for my 12 year old
witch stuff..hats, boots, brooms, broom parking sign, anything like that
any motor that I could use to try my hand at an animated prop of some sort
Boney bunch...just learned of this recently and I love it all!
Like the vintage Halloween stuff..pumpkins, cats those sorts of things
tarot cards
tshirt women's medium
Pyrex Halloween anything
purse or wallet
moving books prop
lighting..i have plenty string lights but any other lighting to light up my display
I have a few skeleton dogs and a dog house with a jumping dog so anything to go with that
haunted mansion
any Halloweentown dvd
watcher in the woods dvd
any cd with halloween sounds or music singing pumpkins projection on dvd that I can project onto my pumpkins
pumpkin carving tools or templates
Anything for a 3 year old class...simple games or crafts
little things for my 3 tiered table centerpiece.



Dislikes:
clowns or carnival (we did the theme a few years ago and it's just not my favorite)
dragons or fairies
gargoyles
mad scientist or lab
steampunk
some glitter is fine but too much is well, too much
pirates
werewolves


----------



## autumnbr33ze (Aug 18, 2009)

So excited to be joining the fun this year! 

Likes, dislikes - I love Nightmare before Christmas (especially Jack!) I am really looking for some Halloween apparel, like those funny shirts and sweaters you see on Etsy with Hocus Pocus quotes etc (I’m a size M ) I also love kitchen things, like platters, bowls, hand towels...or a Halloween cookie plate would be amazing. I also have a French Bulldog who loves Halloween and likes to sport a jaunty collar or bandana! My only dislikes would be anything super gory or disturbing — err on the side of cutesy Halloween ?
Here is my Halloween Pinterest board if that helps - https://pin.it/plepy2btn2ccqp


----------



## a_granger (Oct 21, 2012)

To my reaper, Thank you for your time, though and generosity. 
I will treasure any gift for that alone. Happy Haunting!!

OK, the list. Here we go!

I have been planning a spooky haunted curiosities shop for a few years now and looks like that will be a go this Halloween. I'm good with my shop stuff now but need to get the front outdoor area done. For that I really want to make an enchanted pumpkin patch out front. Something like the one next to Hagrid's hut in Harry Potter. At least that's my inspiration. I'm hoping to have giant gourds, lots of vines and leaves, ravens or crows, lanterns and a few Jack-o's for good measure.

So anything pumpkin patch you might have sitting around and would like to part with will be only too welcome to land on my front steps!!

*Things I can use this year:*
Pumpkins!!! - the larger the better in natural colors; oranges, white or some green
fake vines and lg. leaves
ravens 
crows
lanterns
creepy cloth
I like fall scented candles
some of those decorative straw or hey bales
scarecrow or clothing for a scarecrow

*General likes anytime:*
I'm most often into a spooky or haunted decor style and some classic vintage or primitive sprinkled in.
witches
ghosts
black cats
spiders
webcaster gun or such would be awesome!!
bats - (Target has some really cool posable ones last year and I hope they come back this year.)
owls
classic Halloween icons
vintage, primitive decor
colors: black, orange, white, green and some purple
would really love a pair of old black witches boot.
haunted mansion wall art would be great

I have two little ghouls running around: little man is 5 and little miss is 7 any small thing you feel like sending for them would be such a treat!

Things I don't like or need:
gore, blood and guts
horror characters
clowns
anything creepy baby 
no real bones please


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Here's more for my for my reaper









Spooky Hollow Cemetery Yard Haunt


Spooky Hollow Cemetery Yard Haunt, Rimersburg, Pennsylvania. 500 likes. Spooky Hollow Cemetery Yard Haunt is the product of one's person's love for Halloween. Visit our blog...




www.facebook.com







Welcome to the official website for the Spooky Hollow Cemetery Yard Haunt!



Spooky hollow cemetery yard haunt instagram









Spooky Hollow Cemetery Yard Haunt


This is the official youtube channel of the Spooky Hollow Cemetery Yard Haunt.




www.youtube.com













Spooky Hollow Cemetery Yard Haunt







spookyhollowcemeteryyardhaunt.blogspot.com





I have a pinterest board. If I can find it I'll post the link.

Just in case I forgot on my original list.

Additional Likes
Halloween picrures/wall hangings, flameless candles(no real ones please, I have 3 cats), candle holders(black or Halloween themed), ghosts(spooky/creepy not cute), gigi mermaids, Halloween accessories(necklaces, scarves, earrings(no nickle I'm allergic),bracelets ect..), wall art, Apothecary jars, witch jars, a witch's wand would be awesome, costumes for the skellys(5ft tall and spooky, creepy(witches, monsters,ghouls, zombies and clowns),hanging props around 4ft to 5ft tall to make into standing props(scarecrows,ghouls,zombie,monster), colored spot/flood lights(red, green or orange(I already have blue)bulbs only would be fine), clear/white to shine on individual props/displays Homemade is fine. I collect Halloween/ horror pop vinyl figures, I have Chucky Tiffany and Annabelle. My favorite horror movies are Chucky and Annabelle. I have 3 spoiled kittys(all girls), I love charmed(the original show not the remake/reboot) & buffy the vampire slayer(spikes my fav), witch dolls, spiders, spider victim, My favorite Halloween related movie is Hocus Pocus so anything Hocus Pocus related would be awesome.

Dislikes/not wanted/not needed:
No glitter, day of dead, no pastel Halloween decor, owls, nothing felt, I don't need anymore creepy cloth, bagged webbing.

If I think of anything else make another post.


----------



## 66539 (Feb 20, 2016)

When exactly is August 17th going to be this year? I'm really anxious to get started.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Hallow Secret Reaper!

Thank you for participating in SR this year! I’m easy to please and will love and appreciate anything you come up with as a gift. Thrift, store bought, homemade, hand me downs are all great. I’m trying to downsize and storage is definitely a problem; it was hard to come up with a list this year but here goes:

I decorate inside and out and have an annual Halloween theme party. This year, I’m hosting a _Vampire Murder Mystery Party. _I decorate the front yard with a graveyard scene and our front porch with a witch area, skeletons and spiders. Inside, I like antique/vintage/Gothic looking décor. Not much of a fan of commercial Halloween from stores like Home Goods, Dollar Tree, Michaels, etc. I have bought items from these stores that I love, such as busts, candlesticks and some unique curios so if HG is your thing, feel free to go for it. I like creepy, unusual items, the stranger the better – think _Addams Family_ style.

* Likes/Needs:*

Anything vampire or Dracula related would be great!! (I already have a fantastic Slayer Box from a previous SR, a “Dracula’s Pub” sign and hanging bats.)

Vampire/Bat/Goth jewelry

Victorian Dress Up Clothes

Cabinet of Curiosities items

Fiji mermaid/skeleton (table top size)

Creepy plants or flowers

Black lace, any size or condition

Black curtains

Tarnished silver serving utensils – spoons, tongs, forks, etc

Large spider web, black or white

Large furry spider

Ground breakers or anything to bump up my graveyard (I have plenty of tombstones)

Witchy items, a spell book would be awesome!

Kitchen witch

Skulls/skeletons

Gargoyles

Old, thrift store wall portraits/paintings of people who look peculiar and creepy

Red LED light bulbs or flood lights

"Haunted Hedge" prop (mine bit the dust)

_Bell, Book and Candle_ dvd

_The Halloween Tree_ book by Ray Bradbury

Seasonal votive candles – Autumn Leaves, Pumpkin Spice, etc

Spiced tea bags

Pumpkin Spice K-cups

Love, love, love Halloween:

tee shirts (size men’s large)
sleep pants (ladies med)
socks
Halloween throw blanket (I get chilly in the AC, lol)

Halloween dog collar, large breed - no bandanas please, she eats them.









Cabinet of Curiosities on Pinterest


Aug 24, 2019 - Explore tannasgach's board "Cabinet of Curiosities", followed by 240 people on Pinterest. See more ideas about Cabinet of curiosities, Curiosity and Taxidermy.




www.pinterest.com













Dracula on Pinterest


Sep 20, 2019 - Explore tannasgach's board "Dracula", followed by 242 people on Pinterest. See more ideas about Dracula, Halloween vampire and Halloween.




www.pinterest.com






Dislikes//Don’t Need:

Pumpkins/Harvest

Retro Halloween

Cutesy

Glitter!!!

Neon

Slasher characters

Excessive gore/body parts

Skelly animals (have all I need)

Candy

*Happy Hunting and Have Fun!!!*


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Thank you reaper ahead of time for your thoughts and efforts on our behalf.

Second hand, homemade, semi-homemade or new are all welcome... But we love seeing our reaper's creative side.

We'll be doing a Haunted Camp Out this year. The plan is to have campers decorate their camp sites for Halloween and have a spooky good time. We'll be rehashing our first theme of Haunted Logging Camp for our camp site and maybe do a haunted trail. So anything that will work for that theme

Flashing mini LED light strings
Battery operated lights
Miner, Loggers, Old Greezer, hillbilly masks
Old torn flannel shirts and coveralls to fit pose and stay skellies
Fake fur material or ratty old "fur" coats.
Old or fake saws, axes, mauls
Old lanterns, fake candles
Blair witch like totems to hang in the trees
Bigfoot stuff
Vines, creepy cloth

Halloween night doing the town ToT event with the hearse. This year we want to do her up proud. So looking for lots of black birds, bird skellies maybe a couple of vultures and or owls to place all over the car. Magnets to glue to the feet of the birds to more easily attach to the car.

Planning on doing a game that will require LOTS of old film containers or things of similar size like pill bottles or Diabetes test strip bottles or zip fizz containers.

We do a Krampus thing at a restaurant in early Dec so Krampus things to use as door prizes

For Christmas last year I went out on a limb and did a Creepmas Tree so ornaments, creepy garland, black, purple and orange bows would be great.

The always love list includes -
Never have enough glow in the dark paints
battery operated tea candles
Bones, skulls and skellies – human, animal, mythical
Tombstones, iron crosses… Heck anything for our little Knothereyet Cemetery we do at home
Never have enough flicker bulbs both the stings and the standard base ones.
I do all the forum card exchanges so stickers to add to envelopes or cool Halloweenie ink stamps for Halloween, Krampus, Vampy Valentine, Walpurgis and Red, White and Dead 4th of July
LOVE those chocolate orange balls, Lintz chocolates, mint flavored hot cocoa, Heck almost any kind of chocolate mint.
Candles, no fruity, sugary scents please, - pine, vanilla, citrus better choices.

Into making pendants out of hardware washers and the larger glass gems so bags of either would be great plus cording. Also bottles of Alcohol ink would be nice.

Frog and I are into Geocaching (geocaching.com) So small waterproof containers we can use are always needed. Examples - food storage containers like tupperware or rubbermaid, plastic thermoses, ammo boxes. Small birdhouses, magnetic key holders and fake rocks that hold keys

Woodsy duct tape to use to cover containers to camo them

If you happen to have access to large quantities of split rings like those used for keys I make great use of them

I do my gardens up with Gargoyles, zombies, elves, gnomes and trolls plus a few Dragons. I have smaller versions in my hanging pots

Our Great Dane furbabies Millie and Riggs LOVE dog treats made of pumpkin. Heck any dog treat.


Been on the lookout for a skull tea pot and cup set and the retired alien jello mold.

Collecting up the singing/talking animated stuffed toys you know like the gorilla that sings loves songs or the hamsters that sing and dance... plan on using the motors to make small moving creatures for my cages

Don’t need or dislikes
Limited glitter where appropriate
NO BLACK candles… I have a real phobia about them
No Pirates
Done carn-evil so no more clowns, freaks or circus needed
No Disney, Charlie Brown cutesy Halloween
Not into the horror film or TV merchandise
Currently I don’t need potion bottles
While blow molds and inflatables have their place not so much with me, UNLESS you happen to have a Gargoyle one laying around or a little green alien.


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

lizzyborden said:


> Congratulations! I guess Chuck will have a new playmate.


LOL! Thanks! We just found out Friday that it's a boy!!!


----------



## Wycked Spiryt (Jul 28, 2018)

lisa48317 said:


> LOL! Thanks! We just found out Friday that it's a boy!!!


Congratulations! How exciting!


----------



## A little bit scary (Jul 21, 2015)

Stinkerbell n Frog Prince said:


> Thank you reaper ahead of time for your thoughts and efforts on our behalf.
> 
> Second hand, homemade, semi-homemade or new are all welcome... But we love seeing our reaper's creative side.
> 
> ...


Yay, thought you guys would be missing this one.


----------



## hostesswiththemostess (Aug 16, 2012)

Likes & Dislikes
For this year I am doing a big yard haunt so outdoor decor is always welcome for that! I have a cemetery with tombstones and a few props and
a bunch of pumpkins/jackolanterns placed around the yard. Two years ago I added a Hocus Pocus section and have the three witches and a cauldron and a big frog for that!
As usual I am having a Halloween Party for adults and children. I'm going to be decorating with mostly orange and black and some pumpkins and was thinking of doing a witch theme in the kitchen and haunted mansion theme in the dining room. Anything is welcome for that as well!
Thank you SO much in advance!

:LIKES:
-Door Wreaths
-Witch Hats
-Anything to do with Hocus Pocus
-Haunted Mansion - love anything to do with it!
-Hitchhiking Ghosts
-Halloween Baking supplies - Cupcake holders, Candy molds, Sprinkles
-Pumpkins/Jack O Lanterns
-Disney VIlians - Evil Queen from Snow White, Maleficent
-Universal Horror Monsters - Love the Bride of Frankenstein
-String Lights for yard - Orange, Purple, White
-Halloween/Fall Soaps & Candles (Love the fall scents like pumpkin, etc.)
-Creepy Cloth
-Spider Webs
-Strobe Lights
-Scarecrows
-Spotlights
-Homemade/handcrafted anything!!
-Blow Molds
-Halloween Signs
-Vintage Halloween
-Halloween Recipes/Cookbooks
-Halloween throws/pillows
-Candy or homemade goodies are always welcome too
-And glitter is totally ok haha!


Dislikes:
Aliens
Clowns
Crows

My Pinterest Halloween Boards: 








610 Halloween ideas in 2021 | halloween, halloween fun, halloween decorations


Sep 13, 2021 - Explore Nicole's board "Halloween", followed by 118 people on Pinterest. See more ideas about halloween, halloween fun, halloween decorations.




www.pinterest.com












244 Best Halloween Party Ideas images in 2019 | Halloween party, Halloween, Holidays halloween


Oct 17, 2019- Explore nikatnite6's board "Halloween Party Ideas", followed by 101 people on Pinterest. See more ideas about Halloween party, Halloween and Holidays halloween.




www.pinterest.com


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

OK time for my list. I will appreciate anything I get and thank you in advance for taking time to make my Halloween a little bit better dear Reaper. I decorate inside and out. I also have a large Halloween village display. A past reaper made me a Halloween themed cookbook because I also love to cook.

Likes
Trick r Treat (sam) A past reaper made me an ornament and bought me the digital projection
Friday the 13th
Witches for indoor decor
Skeletons (no dogs or cats)
Halloween village pieces (Lemax Dept 56)
Spooky home décor items
Classic universal monsters
Halloween Horror NIghts Universal studios
I have 2 dogs 11lbs and 70lbs small one likes dressing up large 1 hates it....lol
Horror movies
Graveyard items
Salem MA

DIslikes or do not needs
Cute items
Glitter
Gore
Potion bottles
Clowns
Aliens
Foam pumpkins


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

*Original post #37 - I simply replied to my own post & updated it here! *



lisa48317 said:


> I’m sure I’ll love anything you send! New / Used / Handmade = all good! Bones and glitter are perfectly acceptable (where else can someone say that and not sound weird??).
> 
> A bit about me - currently it’s me, the Spouse & the Spawn, who will be giving us a Grand-spawn (a boy!!) at Christmas time. And 3 cats. My house is really small, so I don’t really need anything for indoors, unless you have / find / make something really cool & unique & unusual for a witch’s kitchen / apothecary / or anything - then send it on over!
> 
> ...


----------



## Wickedwench (Aug 31, 2016)

*Likes-*Skulls, skeleton animals. Bones (I have a lot but always welcome more if you can't think of anything else to send. we would prefer more unique things though)
We now have a bone cemetery so tombstones or gargoyles would be cool.
Pirate -props and accessories preferably accurate not the store bought stuff. We love adding new little joys to our pirate gear. I would love things for the treasure chest. Jewelry, buckles, gems, coins(preferably not the bulk plastic variety from party city), etc.
We do love steam punk as well. We love cephalopods.
We also love Baron Samedi and voodoo! Thinking of doing a voodoo theme in the back yard this year. So shrunken heads or other voodoo type things
We have a brand new puppy so cool creepy puppy toys would be awesome. And we have 2 not happy kitties (they don’t like having a new sister LOL)
Creepy gory stuff. As our bath room is a chop shop/torture room. Our intestines are falling apart so a replacement would be perfect!
We bought a new house so lighting for the back yard is going to be a big deal this year. So spot lights like fire and ice or things of that nature!
Spiders for our spider hallway. Not the little black ones that comes with the webbing please. I was hoping for the giant one the home depot had so now have to DIY one... so if you have any ideas of materials that would be helpful...
Husband wants to make a spinning tunnel... so black light pain in all varieties would be helpful
My husband and I love homemade one of a kind items so please let your creativity fly!

*Dislikes*- not a big fan of "cute" Halloween IE Disney
No need for movies or music or the characters that go with (ie, freddy, Jason, etc.)
Not a fan of witches or ghosts- the traditional kinds.
No Halloween villages or trees.
No blow molds or inflatables (those kind of fall under the “cute” category)
If you use dollar store items in what you craft that is fine. But I live next to a 99 cent store and a dollar tree. So please don’t just purchase from there but build something with it!!

I am sure I will love what I get! So thank you in advance!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I gotta say, I'm really impressed with the lists this year. I'm always so nervous that I'm going to get a victim that is way out of my box, I wouldn't have a clue what to do for them. But all the current lists are so detailed and have such a variety of homemade, crafted, thrift and store bought items it makes it extremely easy to put together a victim's gift. Great job everyone!

So, all of ya sitting on the fence, hop on off and join! I guarantee, you will have a blast putting together your victim's package. And......as an added bonus........you get Reaped too!! ?


----------



## Hearthfire (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm so excited to start my second reaping!! Looking forward to stalking my victim!! As far as my likes and dislikes, I'm super easy to please. I have zero crafting skills so I love getting DIY gifts and crazy thrift store finds.
Likes:
I need unique crystal ball holders
Unique or vintage potion bottles; hopefully to fill!
Any witchy, moon or cat themed jewelry (of course costume!)
Spells for my spellbook
Solar lights (I found single solar plastic pumpkins at the Dollar Tree last year and they looked incredible in my trees!)
Tombstones or anything cemetery like
Love cats!!!
Red wine! Lol
Thrift store magic

Dislikes:
Clowns or cutesy things
Too much glitter
I have too many labrodorite and septarian spheres
No more candles
I have about 35 witch hats!
Everyone in my family buys skeleton couples since my anniversary is Oct 30th so you can imagine after 20 yrs how many I have! Lol

Honestly, I'm more excited to be shopping and planning for my Victim!


----------



## tzgirls123 (Mar 22, 2016)

Secret Reaper 2019 List of Likes/Dislikes:

Theme for Yard 2019:
Nightmare Fantasmic
If you have ever been to Disneyland and caught the Fantasmic show, this is what my yard haunt will be based on this year. I am using the Fantasmic soundtrack and editing it to showcase only the parts with the Disney villains that will be in my Haunt. All areas will have Skeleton versions of the Disney Characters.
My yard will have the following areas:
~Snow white/evil queen (with a forest area, dwarf cottage, the witch and poison apple scene and then snow white in her coffin).
~Ursela/Ariel (With under the sea décor/coral/plants/fog bubbles/etc)
~Maleficent/Sleeping Beauty (The scene with Aurora asleep in her bed/dead roses/thorns and Maleficent standing over her, AS WELL AS maleficent as the dragon – in fantasmic Mickey fights off the dragon version of maleficent)
~Sorcerer Mickey (in his hat and robe as he is in Fantasmic/Fantasia) with lots of light and lightening etc
Anything that could play into this/these themes are great!! Since this is the Dead version of these characters, dilapidated/dried/creepy versions of anything to add to the scenes would be amazing!!! I do not have a spinning wheel for the sleeping beauty scene and could really use a creative version of one ?

Theme for Porch 2019:
Hocus Pocus/Witches
I always close off my big porch from the street view to keep the scenes looking clean, so the porch gets it’s own theme. Since I am doing Disney, the porch will be Hocus Pocus. We will dress up as the Sanderson Sisters to hand out candy. Any décor that is witchy or from the Hocus pocus movie specifically would be really special!! I like to keep my scenes realistic as if you were in the movie itself, not necessarily have things like they have been selling at spirit with cartoony versions of the movie characters. I do already have a “billy” tombstone that was made for me a few reaper’s back and a dead man’s toe, other than that I could use anything from the movie (or any other witches shack décor).

I LOVE:
Handmade
Old/dilapidated
Realistic
Black
Things for Halloween Tea Parties
Skeletons/Crows/Bats

I DON’T LOVE:
Cartoony
Non-realistic

I don’t really need:
Candles, (I have probably close to 100 battery operated ones lol)

Pinterest:








Jen Colombo (zarriah) on Pinterest


See what Jen Colombo (zarriah) has discovered on Pinterest, the world's biggest collection of ideas.




www.pinterest.com


----------



## Witches of Weston (Feb 5, 2019)

Im doing a dragon cave scene with skeleton knights in the garage and creepy maleficence scene on porch.
Have made some stalagmites out of expanding filler - very happy with results.
Bit anxious about making a cave look out of brown paper but have a you tube video to follow.
Giving a go to making chain mail using pull tags - wish me luck.
I need to purchase a fog machine - ANY one got recommendations?
I try to do scary but not too gory - 
My favourite theme to date was the witches so easy to create and had lots of interactive stuff for kids to touch.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witches of Weston said:


> Im doing a dragon cave scene with skeleton knights in the garage and creepy maleficence scene on porch.
> Have made some stalagmites out of expanding filler - very happy with results.
> Bit anxious about making a cave look out of brown paper but have a you tube video to follow.
> Giving a go to making chain mail using pull tags - wish me luck.
> ...


This sounds really awesome...but is this your Secret Reaper Likes/Dislikes list? You may be posting in the wrong thread...


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Is there a thread for what the reaper wants to give...?

That sounds too complicated! But if someone's dislikes are anything handmade...I mean, I can just buy something as well as the next person, so it's no big deal, but I was looking forward to making something craftsy for somebody (assuming that's in their like).


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Oh sweetie we ALL like homemade. Just find something you like on your victim's list, let your creative juices start flowing and go for it! I volunteer to be your victim lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, most everyone is happy with handmade, or store bought, thrift, hand-me-downs, ect. You just go by your Victim's list and see what you want to do! That's another reason we ask that everyone makes long, detailed lists...it gives your Reaper more options to make sure there are things on your list they can manage on all fronts. We have some very crafty Reapers here on this forum, so almost everyone is usually trying to make/build/craft stuff something for their Victim, along with maybe buying/finding some things. (Though, if a person doesn't have a crafty bone in their body, or time gets the better of them for some reason, all store bought is fine, too!)


----------



## jimmyMM (Jun 20, 2019)

Tannasgach said:


> Oh sweetie we ALL like homemade. Just find something you like on your victim's list, let your creative juices start flowing and go for it! I volunteer to be your victim lol.


Powers that be, keep this post in mind!


----------



## Witches of Weston (Feb 5, 2019)

WitchyKitty said:


> This sounds really awesome...but is this your Secret Reaper Likes/Dislikes list? You may be posting in the wrong thread...


I probably am. Have no idea of what I'm doing. Just a foreign old fart who loves Halloween but never been on forums etc / but thanks for responding.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Witches of Weston said:


> I probably am. Have no idea of what I'm doing. Just a foreign old fart who loves Halloween but never been on forums etc / but thanks for responding.


They recently updated and changed the whole site...I don't think any of us really know what we are doing, yet, lol! If you have any questions, I can try to help if you click my screen name and hit start a conversation. Conversations can , also, be started/found if you go up to your picture in the upper right hand corner. Also, there are pages and thread areas for questions and info, like here: https://www.halloweenforum.com/forums/forum-news-and-rules.134/
or here: https://www.halloweenforum.com/forums/site-issues-and-feedback.201/

If you go back to a main page, you will see a list of forum moderators, too, on the right, that you can click on their names to start a conversation if you have a question. They are quite knowledgeable!


----------



## Witches of Weston (Feb 5, 2019)

Thank you.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Witches of Weston said:


> I probably am. Have no idea of what I'm doing. Just a foreign old fart who loves Halloween but never been on forums etc / but thanks for responding.


It's no problem at all Witches of Weston; don't let it deter you from posting on the forum. A Mod can always move your post if needed and members are always willing to help. Shoot, I've been on the forum for 10 years and I had to ask the members the other day how to private message.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

I have to say. This forum has the NICEST and mot helpful people of any forum I have ever been involved with. I hope it always stays this way! ??????


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Hopefully my Reaper will find this post since we can't edit anymore. I wanted to add these Pinterest boards to my list:









Cabinet of Curiosities on Pinterest


Aug 24, 2019 - Explore tannasgach's board "Cabinet of Curiosities", followed by 240 people on Pinterest. See more ideas about Cabinet of curiosities, Curiosity and Taxidermy.




www.pinterest.com












Dracula on Pinterest


Sep 20, 2019 - Explore tannasgach's board "Dracula", followed by 242 people on Pinterest. See more ideas about Dracula, Halloween vampire and Halloween.




www.pinterest.com





_edited _- thanks to our mod SakiGirl, these links have now been added to my original post.


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Hello Dear Reaper! I bet you thought I wasn't going to show, huh? Well the scare was on you! Here I am! My list this year seems not as full as in the years past, so I hope it's not so slim I drive you crazy with little to go on. I think I'm just a little more focused this year. So without further ado . . .

Likes or Needs:


Potion jars (empty or filled)
Potion labels
Flood lights with bulbs (green, red, blue, white, whatever color) to light up my graveyard. I have NO lighting in my yard right now.
Gumballs from Sweet Gum trees
Velvet/Suede/Leather Pouches
Voodoo Doll
Chicken Foot
Long cord or Rope to be used as a belt
Halloween socks (short/crew, knee length, toe socks, any style really)
Jack-O-Lanterns
Life-size black cat prop
Life-size props (secondhand are great with me)
I have 3 cats who love to be spoiled. Cat toys and catnip are always appreciated
Lanterns
Things for my Cabinet of Curiosities (bones {all kinds, all sizes, all shapes}, loose teeth or dentures, prosthetic eye(s), medical instruments, monkey’s paw, chicken foot, tiny skeleton fairy or mermaid, etc.)
Full head creepy scarecrow mask (for building a scarecrow prop in my yard)
Halloween Music – even a CD you’ve made yourself.
 Ground breakers of any kind
 I always appreciate an ornament to hang on my full size Halloween tree from my Reaper and/or ornaments for my full-size tree. Homemade ornaments are great, too.
Dishtowels, pot holders, etc., for kitchen. I'd love to decorate my kitchen.

I am planning on being an ugly, green, haggish, swamp witch kind of thing for one of the events I’m going to this year. I’ve got a board on Pinterest with a few things pinned that I’d like to gather for my costume. Pouches, voodoo doll, chicken foot, potion bottles tied on a cord, long cord or rope to be used as a belt with all of these things hanging from it. There is a cartoonish pic of the image I have in mind of how I’d like my hag to dress if this helps you. I’m using Nicotine-colored stain on my teeth to make them look rotted, giving her a big scar from forehead down the eye through the cheek and wearing a white out contact on that eye. She’ll have gray hair of course – she’s older than Methuselah. Anything you think would help her look better would be greatly appreciated. https://www.pinterest.com/thegigglefairy/2019-halloween-costume-hag-witch/


Dislikes or Don’t Needs:


Stuffed animals
Ouija boards
Movie characters, i.e, Freddie, Jason, Michael Myers, etc.
Pirates
Aliens
Disney
Skeleton animals (unless listed above)


_Here’s a link to my Pinterest page. https://www.pinterest.com/thegigglefairy/ It’s loaded with all kinds of “stuff” I’ve pinned through the years. Your brain will probably explode. You should get an idea of my style, but the list here is currently what I’m “into”. I have lots of Halloween boards on Pinterest. There’s a “Project” board, a “Wish List” board and a Decorating Ideas” for starters. The other Halloween boards are divided into all kinds of other categories. Now sometimes you find something and you just get a hunch about it. If that happens, go with it! I’m a firm believer in listening to your instincts. Happy Haunting!_


----------



## Witches of Weston (Feb 5, 2019)

Tannasgach said:


> It's no problem at all Witches of Weston; don't let it deter you from posting on the forum. A Mod can always move your post if needed and members are always willing to help. Shoot, I've been on the forum for 10 years and I had to ask the members the other day how to private message.


Thanks


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

*Dearest Reaper...I thank you, in advance, and cannot wait to see what you come up with, for me!*

_Normally, I have a wide open list of every Halloween thing I like. This year, I will have to be more specific to just my faves and needs, as I am running out of room to put much more decor in my house! (However, don't be afraid to get/make me something that you just KNOW I will love but wasn't on my list.)_

*Wants/Needs:*

Halloween color schemes are mostly orange, black, silver and white with maybe some touches of green or purple. (Fall decor would be orange, yellow, brown, cream, red, gold, ect...normal Fall colors.)

Halloween throw pillows. Many stores have ones I love. (though, for a budget purchase, there are three at Walmart I like. They were in with the Fall pillow area at my store. I got the orange with black cat one, already.) Pics of them and others for ideas are in my "Indoor Halloween" Pinterest board. If you can sew, you could even make me one. (I can't have any that are mostly black, as they get covered in cat fur!!)

A Fall/Halloween jar/tin candle or wax melts. No pillar/taper/votive candles, as the cats could knock them over! I like mostly food type scents: Fall baked goods, pumpkin, apple, caramel, Halloween candies, warm spices, toasted marshmallow, vanilla, ect. (Nothing that has any type of pine/juniper/wood in it or patchouli, as they can bother me.) I have a Pinterest board of candles to give you a better idea of my scent types.

Halloween pajama pants, size Small. Again, not too much black because of cat fur.

Halloween socks. Above the ankle or crew length, please. Cotton or Fuzzy!

Feathered crows that *don't* have glitter on them! Also, a crow or raven that is weatherproof, like plastic or such, fairly realistic looking. I need one for my Nevermore gravestone in my outdoor cemetery. Nothing huge, doesn't need to move/light up.

I love Jim Shore stuff. If you found something Halloween or Fall of his collection, I'd be over the moon!

Halloween or Fall themed bath stuff like bath bombs or bar soaps. (I like natural ingredients and/or not tested on animals, if possible, but anything fun looking or good smelling would be fine!)

A set of Halloween Tarot or Oracle cards. I have ideas in my "Magical Witchy Things" Pinterest board. I have seen regular Halloween themed ones and even Halloween cat themed ones!

I collect those fabric/felt holiday standing birds from Target. (Other stores have started carrying them, too). Halloween/Fall ones. Pics in my "Indoor Halloween" Pinterest board.

I am looking for two, new this year, Lemax Spookytown figurines: A small set of three owls in costumes, and a cauldron that has brooms in it with an owl on it and a cat by it.

Maybe a Halloween treat or two? (Not regular stuff like Halloween Snickers or such, but specialty Halloween items.) I've seen hot chocolates that come in fun Halloween tins/jars at places like Homegoods and the like. World Market has fun Halloween themed stuff, too, like fancy Halloween candy bars, ect., Target, as well. I'm a vegetarian and don't like gelatin, so I can't eat most gummy/candy corn/marshmallow things, but my Husband loves that stuff, so you could get him one of those type of treats if you'd like. Ideas in my "Random Halloween" Pinterest board.

I love those sisal animals. Foxes and owls, of course, but I like squirrels, raccoons, hedgehogs, bunnies, kitties, birds, ect. Fall/Halloween ones. If you are crafty, if you found a plain one you could add a Halloween touch.

I have three kitties. They like Halloween toys, bought or hand made if you can sew!

*Additional fave likes:*
Binx from Hocus Pocus - Halloween/Fall owls, cats, or foxes - pumpkins/jack-o-lanterns -Vintage Halloween (real or reproduction: cats, witches, pumpkins, owls) - old world Halloween things, like things that say "All Hallows' Eve" or such - Magical/Witchy Halloween or everyday items (I am Pagan; I love all of nature, so natural items, crystals, anything a Green/Kitchen Witch would like for Samhain.) - Harvest - Skellies, human or animal (no kitty ones, please, I can't handle that, right now...) - If you have something you are good at making, I love homemade, too!

*Dislikes/Don't Needs:*
Gore, blood, bugs (besides spiders, I like spiders), clowns, aliens, zombies, satanic, modern movie monsters like Freddy and such, glitter, pirates, mad scientist, oddities, little kid cutsey, bags of spider webbing, inflatables, and, again, I'm a vegetarian animal lover, so no real animal bones, leather, fur, ect. No skellie spiders...spiders don't have skeletons!

My Pinterest is linked under my signature in my posts, but I'll put it here, too:

https://www.pinterest.com/bdnd05/

Check out my Albums on my profile page, if you'd like, too.

****Added things that weren't on the original list bethene sent you:*
-I like Harvest items, too.
- We live in a small Victorian house...fancy, Victorian style decor is nice, too, including for things like the throw pillows and other such decor.
-I add to my Pinterest boards, often, so check in on it once in awhile!


----------



## Spookie pookie (Jul 21, 2019)

jimmyMM said:


> Is there a thread for what the reaper wants to give...?
> 
> That sounds too complicated! But if someone's dislikes are anything handmade...I mean, I can just buy something as well as the next person, so it's no big deal, but I was looking forward to making something craftsy for somebody (assuming that's in their like).


I love anything homemade except food.


----------



## LadyWraith (Aug 11, 2019)

I CANNOT wait for this! Thank you Reaper !!!!!

Likes: Traditional Style Halloween Items or Vintage look (like what your grandma might have had)

Things that look old, dirty like you just dug them out of an old witches house

Creepy/ dark/ scary (but no devil conjuring stuff)

Skeletons / bones, candlesticks, spell books, JOL's, witches the uglier the better!, ghosts, tombstones, crystal balls, crows, black cats, full moons, witchy rings (sz 7or8)/ broach/ necklace/or hair pin. Outdoor items can be anything we always have a party so lots of space to fill!! 

you can always use some good fake blood 

I really appreciate getting a surprise! So its hard for me to get too specific.

Dislikes: modern, childish, bugs, anything too morbid (like dead zombie children ) no food items
EEEEEEEEEK so excited!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Great lists, everyone! I am loving reading them and getting ideas for whoever may be my future Victim!! 

Remember...to help your future Reaper out, post around the forum on things that interest you, join in the conversations in the Big Reaper Sign Up and Discussion Thread, add a Pinterest link if you have Halloween Pinterest boards, be as detailed as possible with your lists...and, for those who are new to the Reapers or the forum, we want to get to know your Halloween style as much as possible...and get to know you! 

I can't wait to see who I get and I hope to see more lists before sign ups end!!!


----------



## seelie8504 (Oct 15, 2008)

Likes: witch related items (spell books, historical things), cats (any and everything), *bats* (any and everything), vintage Halloween/vintage-inspired, ghosts (any and everything), things that light up, Halloween crafts, anything homemade 

Dislikes: cutesy stuff, zombie stuff (too overdone for me), spiders, things that make noise - that's about it, I love Halloween stuff!

I'm likely going to have an indoor party, I typically do every year. I'm not 100% sure though. I don't ever have a particular theme, I just go for whatever decorations I have that I love the most. I don't really have a front yard (I live in a townhouse) and I don't put stuff in the back yard because my husband and I are mostly indoor cats.

My costume this year is going to be someone in the post-apocalypse, so I'm totally down for any neat accessories I can add.


----------



## Spookerstar (Jun 3, 2011)

OK the procrastination is over, time to put in my likes and dislikes!
Thank you Reaper in advance. Just knowing you will be stalking, plotting and planning for me makes this season so special. I love thrift, crafted, repurposed, re-gifted anything. I tend to thrift store shop and paint/age everything.
I wanted to give you a little glimpse of how we decorate rather then giving you a list of suggestions. I think sometimes I just cant think of all of the possibilities so will leave it up to you. Also, just going to tell you the direction in the future I would like to go, but by all means this isn’t what I am expecting. There should be photos in my profile of the house.

We decorate indoors and out. Our outdoor theme changes each year. We co-decorate with our neighbor Lady Arsenic. This year’s theme will use our old pirate theme but add in other things. We are calling it Nautical Nightmare or something like that. We typically have a graveyard but not sure if that will fit in with this year, but who knows the pirates might be haunting the graveyard. We have a mermaid skeleton that hopefully I will get around to corpsing, a sea monster (tentacles from Grandinroad), but we could always use pirate clothes for the skeletons, or anything else you think might be fun for this theme. Would love some fun non candy thing to hand out to the TOTs with a pirate/nautical theme. We don’t get too many of them. I think we have topped out at 30.

Indoors has morphed over the years but is a Victorian/Gothic/Creepy/Vintage/Conservatory. We have lots of old books, candlesticks, skulls, creepy images, mummies, and lots of creepy plants. Creepy plants are my new obsession and I can always use more. I have been trying to have vines/plants/moss taking over the whole area, so could always use more of that. Would love to one day make an aged field guide book with poisonous/carnivorous plants. I love looking for unusual ornate frames to age and put creepy images in. We have started a curiosity cabinet and I am collecting things over time that will be added. My future dream would be to have a Fiji mermaid and more animal skulls, or anything else you might pick up on an creepy adventure tour. One day I want to craft a 13 hour clock, I have seen some interesting ones on this forum. One of the things I treasure is a vampire killing kit my reaper made me. I wonder what other creepy artifact like that that would be fun for the house? Also random future dream would be to create the coffin room scene from the Haunted mansion. Black/red mourning wreaths, coffin, coffin stand, dead flowers…

I do have a witches area in the dining room, with lots of potions. Probably too many potion bottles but who knows, if there was that one special or unusual one, I just might need it. In the future I want to find a crystal ball and stand (loved the thread on the forum about those), also a spell book or just interesting spells on old paper that I could put on a book stand. I have one wand and one hat, but maybe a witch needs more.

The bathroom is also Nautical Nightmare themed with a barnacle bust, octopus tentacles, fish netting, and lightning strobe light. One day I would like a panting/photo of a Kraken attacking a ship to hang in there. Also always on the lookout for Kraken/Octopus embroidered hand towels and fun skull soaps.

We enjoy entertaining and hopefully this year will do a fancy/spooky dinner party with my niece Witchful Thinking. Looking for fancy table cloths/runner, candles holders, charger plates, napkin rings, anything you would want at a haunted manor house dinner party. Also in general, I like unusual serving dishes/utensils, cake and cupcake decorations, or other baking things.

Overall I know I could use help with lighting. That is one of my struggles. Colored bulbs, string lights, spot lights, strobe lights, tips and tricks you could share. We love candles especially battery operated ones.

Things I don’t like would be clowns, aliens, zombie babies, glitter, gore. Think more Adams Family and less Friday the 13th or Saw.

Hopefully this will spark some inspiration or ideas. Thank you Reaper, Happy Haunting!


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Here's my list!

List is subject to change as I continue to think... 

General Halloween: Can always use creepy cloth, cheesecloth, lights, creepy critters, skeletons, bones, and pumpkins. I tend to like darker colors and metallic for décor.

Victorian things: I like decorations, costuming, jewelry, and anything steampunky. I love colored glass and long pendant-style necklaces. 

Day of the Dead: Sugar skulls, skeleton figures, etc. 

Literature: I’m an English teacher by day, so I like nerdy things. Edgar Allan Poe, Sleepy Hallow, etc. I like ghost stories and books on weird local legends and oddities. Since I live here, I already have a lot about California, but I’d love to learn about other places. 

Apothecary: I have a few very nice potion bottles (thanks former reapers!), but I love other types of curiosities. I will, of course, always take more awesome bottles. 

Miniatures:. I like miniature stuff in general. If that’s your thing Reaper, go crazy. Tin boxes, terrariums, etc. 


Spiders: My favorite Halloween motif. I love ‘em all. Realistic, fuzzy, big, small…also I think spiderwebs are gorgeous.

Music: Finding new (to me) Halloween/dark music makes me happy. I dig rock, soundtrack-y stuff, creepy scores, etc. Pretty much anything goes. 

Halloween socks are a lot of fun (and I kind of wear them all year). 
Love nail polish and decals...I'm a fan of weird nail polish, sparkles, confetti, crackle, glow in the dark...

Disney: I’m a huge, huge Disney and Disneyland fan! Anything from the Haunted Mansion is great. It's the Haunted Mansion's 50th birthday! Love the wallpaper print and all of the characters, especially the Hitchhiking Ghosts and of course, the Hatbox Ghost. Pirates is fun. Love Nightmare Before Christmas and Tim Burton in general. And I love all things Disney Villains! 

A little something for my gypsy box (Thanks Spirits Vineyard!) 

I’m ok with glitter. I like crafty stuff—paint, brushes, glue, etc. 

I really enjoy carving pumpkins, so carving paraphernalia is always appreciated since I pretty much break the little carving knives every year

I collect rocks, so something from your area would be cool (for my Gypsy box?), love Lego (a little Halloween set would be neat), and I love bags and purses with sugar skulls or other creepy motifs.

Make, buy, recycle, upcycle, or re-gift it, whatever works for you Reaper. I’ll be a happy victim!

Dislikes: Blood, gore, zombies, babies, movies

I have a Secret Reaper Pinterest board. It has both things that I like and things that I want to work on for victims on it. Feel free to snoop through the other boards as well. We all do it. Pinterest

NOTE: Reaper, you might want to avoid real candles or items that can melt easily. I live in the desert and sometimes things like that don't survive to the doorstep.


----------



## farblefumble (Oct 11, 2016)

amyml said:


> Here's my list!
> 
> List is subject to change as I continue to think...
> 
> ...


I still have something to send you from last year!!


----------



## NormalLikeYou (Oct 2, 2011)

Here's our list, Reaper! I just sent our message to Bethene and immediately thought of info to add.
We know we'll love whatever you conjure up for us!

Likes/Needs:

Cemetery Stuff
Mirror Film (to create a double scare infinity effect)
A permanent red balloon (like car lots use, but not huge - close to regular balloon size - I don't know if such a thing even exists, honestly)
Midnight Syndicate or Nox Arcana CDs
Thunderstorm Sounds CD
Harry Potter
Hot Glue Sticks
Witch Stuff
Witch's Cupboard Stuff/ Potion Bottles
Wands (Harry Potter Style)
Scowling/Scary Jack-O-Lanterns
Creepy Cloth
Hocus Pocus
Things to help create a spooky atmosphere. We mostly decorate outside, although inside stuff would be appreciated as well. I like gothic elegant inside, if that's even a thing.  Typical graveyard stuff mostly, although we'd love to have a whole Harry Potter/Diagon Alley section. We just named our display and created a Facebook page for it last year - the link to it is in the signature line, and I included my Pinterest as well.

Dislikes/Don't Currently Need:

Cutesy
Bloody/Gory
Movie Character Stuff (Mike Myers, Jason, etc. - Harry Potter/Hocus Pocus are the exceptions)
Clowns
Zombies
Day of the Dead



https://www.pinterest.com/jeandonaldson/


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

Dear Reaper,

The list you'll receive from Bethene has been edited somewhat from the list that's posted here. Bethene has the more up-to-date list. Also, my 2019 Halloween Costume Hag Witch Pinterest board has a few things posted that are of interest to me as well. The board was all haggish witch stuff, but now you'll see odd things that stick out like a turd in a punch bowl. That's not a mistake.  Three more days! I'm ready for my victim! Happy shopping!


----------



## kippystarz (May 30, 2013)

Alright, I’ve been trying to make a super detailed list and life keeps distracting me, so here goes nothing:
Fist and foremost: To my reaper, I am so excited! No pressure, I'm sure I'll love it!!!

I throw a good sized Halloween party so decor (table, indoor, & outdoor) is always appreciated. My party is somewhat Victorian themed, but flexible. 

For outdoors, I turn my yard into a graveyard and have a large grim reaper in the driveway.

I have a toddler, so my scary/creepy factor has come down a few notches. 

*My one specific:*
I have the Nightmare Before Christmas Hawthorne Village (not the black light one) set up in my home. My son has a sudden affinity for owls, and keeps calling the cat house an owl. I am searching for an owl light or tree with an owl in it in a similar style. I know it's a crazy long shot, but there it is.

*Likes:*
Traditional/Vintage/Victorian/Gothic Decor
Creepy & Spooky
Pumpkins/Jack O’ Lanterns (I especially love pumpkin/gourd decor that I can keep out through Thanksgiving)
Skeletons
Ghosts
Moons
Tombstones
Candles and candle holders/candelabras
Lanterns
Potion bottles, cauldrons, spell books
Black cats & Bats
Nightmare Before Christmas (but please not funko pop or other cutesy stuff)
Beetlejuice
Hocus Pocus
Day of the dead
Kitchen goods (hand towels, utensils, baking pans, cookie cutters, etc)
In case my reaper is a crafter, I LOVE handmade stuff)

*Dislike: *
Kitsch/Cutesy/Cartoon decor
Excessive Violence
Excessive Gore
Hanging/suicide related 
Clowns
Aliens
Voodoo
Clothes/Costumes (Socks or Scarves are OK)
Anime/Kawaii
Wicca/Satanic/Occult

I think that's it. Happy reaping everyone!!!


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

lisa48317 said:


> *Original post #37 & firsts edit #67 - I simply replied to my own post & updated it here! *





lisa48317 said:


> I’m sure I’ll love anything you send! New / Used / Handmade = all good! Bones and glitter are perfectly acceptable (where else can someone say that and not sound weird??).
> 
> A bit about me - currently it’s me, the Spouse & the Spawn, who will be giving us a Grand-spawn at Christmas time. And 3 cats. My house is really small, so I don’t really need anything for indoors, unless you have / find / make something really cool & unique & unusual for a witch’s kitchen / apothecary / or anything - then send it on over!
> 
> ...


----------



## witchychick (May 18, 2011)

we don't have to put our list here if we sent it to Bethene.or do we? Hopefully I got her username right.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

I just though of an additional little note. There are a lot of us here that really love our fur babies (and rightly so). However, I am allergic to cats. There's been a time or two that I've opened a reaper box and it doesn't take long to figure out your baby helped pack it (or claimed the box for a bit). I take allergy medicine and move on. It's no biggie, but I would appreciate it if your kitty could have their own box to play in maybe. Again, it's no biggie, and I totally get that it's your and your kitties' house. I hope this comes across ok.


----------



## Famous Pumpkin (Aug 12, 2014)

witchychick said:


> we don't have to put our list here if we sent it to Bethene.or do we? Hopefully I got her username right.


Yes, I believe you are supposed to post it here, as well.


----------



## witchychick (May 18, 2011)

Famous Pumpkin said:


> Yes, I believe you are supposed to post it here, as well.


 okay thanks


----------



## witchychick (May 18, 2011)

*Likes:regular skulls,ghosts,pretty witches,glitter,orange and black,bats,black cats,jack 'o lanterns, goth, fall decor{pumpkins,cozy fall items},lanterns, spiderweb designs, wooden signs, pillows, Halloween jewelry like ghosts, jack 'o lanterns, skulls, Halloween socks, Halloween themed gloves. Samhain. I will mention that I am vegetarian,too and in case of candy being sent, I do not eat gelatin,red dyes other than red 40, carmine, confectioners glaze. To make it simpler, candy can be left out. 

Dislikes: Pastel colored pumpkins, clowns, leather, silk{it's more like I don't buy them} or other materials made from animals or insects. So no mohair or fur. I don't want sugar skulls, or anything from mainstream Halloween movie characters like Freddie,Jason,Michael Myers,Chucky. No Nightmare Before Christmas stuff either please. No pirate skulls.

I will ship to the US only.* 

Thanks in advance to whomever my reaper will be.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

amyml said:


> I just though of an additional little note. There are a lot of us here that really love our fur babies (and rightly so). However, I am allergic to cats. There's been a time or two that I've opened a reaper box and it doesn't take long to figure out your baby helped pack it (or claimed the box for a bit). I take allergy medicine and move on. It's no biggie, but I would appreciate it if your kitty could have their own box to play in maybe. Again, it's no biggie, and I totally get that it's your and your kitties' house. I hope this comes across ok.


I do my best to keep the kitties out of the boxes and away from the gifts for this reason...but, when you live in a house full of cats, it will be full of cat fur and dander, too, no matter how much you clean. (I feel like I'm cleaning kitty fur all day long...) That fur and dander (it's the skin dander that actually causes the allergy, not the fur) floats all over the house. I always try to warn people that I live with multiple kitties and I apologize, in advance, if any fur or dander got in the box. 

If I get you, I'll try even harder...or send you some allergy meds along with your gifts, lol.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Some of you have posted your shipping preferences here, too (not sure if on purpose or copy and paste accident, lol). You don't have to post that, here. You only need to tell bethene your shipping preferences when you PM her your name, address and list. You only need to post your list, here.


----------



## Momof2! (Oct 29, 2015)

WitchyKitty said:


> Some of you have posted your shipping preferences here, too (not sure if on purpose or copy and paste accident, lol). You don't have to post that, here. You only need to tell bethene your shipping preferences when you PM her your name, address and list. You only need to post your list, here.


Now I’m wondering if I did that since I copy and pasted it and deleted the address. Uh oh.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Momof2! said:


> Now I’m wondering if I did that since I copy and pasted it and deleted the address. Uh oh.


It's no biggie if you did, it doesn't really matter, unless you wanted your shipping preferences to be private between you and bethene.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> I do my best to keep the kitties out of the boxes and away from the gifts for this reason...but, when you live in a house full of cats, it will be full of cat fur and dander, too, no matter how much you clean. (I feel like I'm cleaning kitty fur all day long...) That fur and dander (it's the skin dander that actually causes the allergy, not the fur) floats all over the house. I always try to warn people that I live with multiple kitties and I apologize, in advance, if any fur or dander got in the box.
> 
> If I get you, I'll try even harder...or send you some allergy meds along with your gifts, lol.


Like I said, it's no biggie. I just figured it's something I've ran into in the past, maybe I could save someone else some itchy eyes.  I'm stocked up on Claritin!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I try to be careful too Amyml...but like Witchykitty said...it's everywhere in my house!! But will try even harder!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I should note, to whoever will be my Reaper, you should really check out all of my Halloween/Witchy Pinterest boards. I have been pinning things that will give you more of an idea about what I wrote in my list and thinking of other things that I didn't put on my list. I should write this over in the list thread, too...


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Likes: Knick-knacky bits and bobs, especially witch’s workshop types. 

Dislikes: Gore. Just not into blood and goop. 

Overall, my style is spooky and creepy, but still fairly kid friendly. I have tombstones in my yard, and spiders and skeletons on my porch. 

I decorate inside and out. Indoors, is up for at least a month. Outdoors, a day. 

I have an annual party, combined with a canned food drive. And by annual, I mean every year except the last three. ? I just bought a house last winter, so it’s back. ?

I have 4 cats, 2 kids, and 1 partner. A lot of allergies here, but chocolate is always welcome. 

It’s good to be back.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Ooh, I didn’t think about Pinterest!
I’m not smart enough to link it, but my username is “jamieurbanawiz”


----------



## The Auditor (Apr 2, 2006)

Ophelia said:


> Ooh, I didn’t think about Pinterest!
> I’m not smart enough to link it, but my username is “jamieurbanawiz”


Oh stop. You're incredibly smart.
And there's a link to it in your signature.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

Really? ??‍♀


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

In my defense, it doesn’t show up on mobile.?‍♀


----------



## Andromalius (Apr 11, 2019)

Ophelia said:


> Likes: Knick-knacky bits and bobs, especially witch’s workshop types.
> 
> Dislikes: Gore. Just not into blood and goop.
> 
> ...


What is a witch’s workshop? Sounds fun.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)

For me, it was a baker’s rack filled with bottles, and what not.


----------



## Ophelia (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## italianangel923 (Sep 25, 2018)

Thank you in advance to my Reaper for your time and generosity. I am very easy to please. LOL I love just about anything Halloween. I am grateful to be a part of this community as most of my friends think I am a bit obsessive, but who can't love a Holiday that celebrates with as much tradition and spooktacular decorations!!


I like:
Traditional Halloween- The classic Hollywood Monsters, Spooky decorations, Skulls (any kind), Skeleton animals, Pretty much any animatronics, and creepy animals and plants, fortune teller items/psychic stuff, anything specific to a culture for halloween celebration (I love to learn about different cultures and traditions) and Disney Villains (yeah I know I'm odd)

Dislikes: I am not a fan of gorey stuff ( I do have a a small amount but it's not something I like to focus on) , and anything overly cutesy


----------



## GiggleFairy (Aug 30, 2010)

_Can we start chanting for our victims a few hours early? It's Saturday night and I'm staying in. Nothing like a good mob screeching for things._


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

GiggleFairy said:


> _Can we start chanting for our victims a few hours early? It's Saturday night and I'm staying in. Nothing like a good mob screeching for things._


Head over to the Discussion Thread...lots of chanting, today, over there, lol!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Notice to my Reaper: I asked for two, small Lemax Spookytown figurines: 
*One was a cauldron that has brooms in it, an owl on it and a cat next to it.
*The other was a set of three little owls in costumes.

I just bought the *three costumed owls one, so I only need the *cauldron with brooms/owl/cat one. Bethene will probably PM you this, in case you don't see this, lol. I just wanted to let you know in case you were planning on finding me those...if not, disregard this message, lol!


----------



## Filthycreationworkshop (Jul 7, 2019)

Likes: Universal horror (Frankenstein/Bride of Frankenstein, Invisible man, and Creature from the Black Lagoon being my favorites) as well as generic monsters obviously inspired by them, Monster Squad, Trick 'R Treat, mad scientists, things with a more retro Halloween feel to them.

Most of my Halloween items follows a Frankenstein/mad scientist theme so anything that would go well in a laboratory display.

Besides that a few things that I like collecting during the Halloween include enamel pins, drinkware, figurines, and other smaller items.

Also I have been looking for small (roughly 4 inch tall) poseable skeletons so that is another idea.

If you prefer homemade gifts that is also perfectly fine with me (I have pretty broad interests so it shouldn't be too hard to please me).

Dislikes: No food and no movies (I'm picky about what format I get my movies in). Honestly those are the only things I really wouldn't want.


----------



## biancasantosread (Aug 13, 2019)

bethene said:


> Here is where to post your lists of your likes and dislikes. Once again PLEASE we need details!! You really can't have too many. Please don't just say I love Halloween... we all do... after all we are on a Halloween forum..LOL!! Examples: any colors you either prefer... or really don't like. Do you like glitter and sparkle or hate it? If you need something for a cemetery... lighting, zombies, ghosts, skellys, skulls, random bones... etc. If you need more inspiration, look up past lists and take a peek. There are a few folks who do a exceptional job at their list!
> 
> That being said... do your best and don't stress about it!! It will all work out in the end! Most of all... Have fun!!!
> [/QUOT
> I don’t like gore. Bloody decor... love ghosts, skeletons, gothic


----------



## Kerimonster (Sep 10, 2009)

Just realised I forgot to post this here! 

I can't express enough how much I will honestly love anything that is sent my way, so please don’t stress! 


Movies I love: Addams Family, Hocus Pocus, Practical Magic, Edward Scissorhands, Sleepy Hollow, The Crow
Things I like to do: escape rooms (especially the creepy themed variety), I also love to play pinball and obviously love the spooky themed ones the most  (Monster Bash, Elvira, Addams Family, Freddy, Creature etc…) 

I love pretty much everything Halloween related, so it’s hard to make the list - but here we go (in no particular order): 

Creepy cloth
Frankenstein 
Christine McConnell
Witches
Spell books
Crystal Ball
Ouija
Halloween throw pillows
Books (witchcraft/wicca/crystal related)
Broom sticks
Skulls
Skeletons
Halloween related scrapbooking supplies. (I only scrapbook Halloween photo’s ?)
Gore is fine
Ghosts
Creepy flowers
Tombstones
Candles(flameless only)
Halloween lights
Hanging props
Tarot cards
Crystal ball
Neon
Basically anything from Target if you’re in the USA… (we don’t have Target in Canada anymore.  )
Vampires
Halloween tea towels 
Anything homemade is welcome. 
Indoor/outdoor (keep in mind i’m from Canada and there’s typically snow falling on the big night)

Don’t love/need:
Clowns
Anything too cutesy (Although I do have a 5 year old son who is currently counting down the days until the Spirit Halloween near us opens… so i’m thinking he would love anything “too cutesy” that might be involved. 
Snakes
Zombie babies


Link to pinterest page: https://www.pinterest.ca/kerimonster/


----------



## SpookySpoof (Aug 22, 2017)

WhooooHoooo - I got my victim!! 

So if I am your victim I have already posted but just a couple of extras that I have thought of and maybe easier for you if you have the items already or find in a thrift store !! 


Socks / Pajama bottoms (med - large)
LITERALLY anything with the word *SPOOKY *on
Scarves or blanket
Coin purse / wallet
any Halloween style Bull Terrier plushy or picture or postcard (think Bullseye / Spuds McKenzie) 
Sleepy Hollow memorabilia (film or from the actual place)
Garlands / Banners / Tinsel
*also just noticed on someone else list - please do not send me any hanging / suicide stuff (lost a dear friend to suicide  )*


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

To my Reaper... One thing I did not put in my original message is I do collect some of the Spooky town items, buildings and figures. They tend to focus around drinking, I got the bars, breweries and wineries. just a suggestion if you are struggling. I'm new to this and not sure about things. If it is Halloween, I'll love it. I'll be getting my stuff out in the next few days so I'll try to put it up in a showcase.

To Victims:? Do you tend to prefer several smaller items or a collection, or that one bigger cool item?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Therewolf said:


> To Victims:? Do you tend to prefer several smaller items or a collection, or that one bigger cool item?


I think I'd be cool with any of those options, personally. Having more than one gift to find in the box/open is a little more fun, though. (But if that one, single big item was something I really wanted and was really cool, then that would be cool, too!) I'm happy with whatever my Reaper decides to do!


----------



## Therewolf (Aug 31, 2015)

Looking over what everyone has posted here, I feel I've left my Reaper guessing. So I'll try and expand my wish list here. (if I'm being stalked, you are very stealthy)

I like the spooky and scary but not the gory.
I love classic monster movies but not modern horror films.
like the classic literature behind the monster movies, Frankenstein, Dracula, Dorian Gray, etc...
I'm big into Skulls and Skeletons.
Just moved to a new (smaller) house, not doing any indoor decor this year.
Expanding the outdoor, Focusing on Graveyard and Scarecrows.
I also love using Black lights and Neon/Glow in dark items. 
A Hot Glue Web shooter would be awesome.
I have a long white fence backdrop, so some projection/motion lighting would be cool there.
Building a lot of Fencing and a Cemetery arch, so signing to hang on it would work.
I run 5 fog machines and have coolers for 3 of them, Like the Chiller bucket or foam cooler chiller
I don't have much animation but would love to work in some
Young Frankenstein is my favorite Halloween movie, Nightmare Before Christmas is close 2nd.
I do a lot of Pumpkin Carving, have not done funkins (yet)
I do have limited storage right now.
I have a Lemax Spooky town collection, a little random but focusing on Drinking (Bars/Breweries/winery) See my showcase.
a fake fire setup for my Cauldron(s) is something I've never figured out.
Thinking about a Werewolf theme for next year
Most of my props are home-made, so no problem with hand-crafted stuff
Did I mention I'm big into Skulls and Skeletons 
I'm a big guy, love shirts with Skulls and Skeletons on them... 3X (almost down to 2x)
only have one coffin, would like more, but limited storage 
No little kids living at my house anymore









Halloween


Discover recipes, home ideas, style inspiration and other ideas to try.




www.pinterest.com





Hope that Sheds some black-light on the subject.


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Love reading people's lists!
I agree with WitchyKitty.. it's nice to have a few things to open but a single bigger item is awesome too.. I think most people are just happy to receive any items that their reaper has put time and effort in to picking/making with their victim in mind.


----------



## HauntedDiva (Oct 1, 2009)

Here’s my Pinterest board:








290 Halloween ideas | halloween, halloween fun, holidays halloween


Oct 7, 2021 - Explore Tara Scekeres's board "Halloween", followed by 152 people on Pinterest. See more ideas about halloween, halloween fun, holidays halloween.




pin.it




Hopefully it can give you some ideas.


----------

